# Well It's True



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*

The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)

Guess I'm going to have to think out of the box and make uneven sleeve lengths and fronts that could be tied at the bottom so I can stay ahead of the trends :-o :shock: :lol:

Or I could *invent* a shawl pattern with big dropped stitch holes and charge a lot for the pattern explaining how to make holes the Dizzy Designer way (could lead to a web sensation video that would go viral---yes, yes, yes I would give you all some credit by giving you all .0000001% royalties) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Please feel free to comment whether you like the new look and are just dying to make one or not so I can do my marketing research. Should I write it out long hand or make a chart? :|


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Only you, Gordon, could get away with this! :hunf:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> Only you, Gordon, could get away with this! :hunf:


Please don't forget to vote :thumbup: :thumbdown: so I can get to work on it immediately and make one this afternoon!

Which terminology should I use in the pattern stitch info?
*MM* = make mistake or *Oops* = oops--who cares or *DWAI* =don't worry about it--just keep going with design element until shawl completed or length desired accomplished or wonky is wonderful and should be celebrated :roll:


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

There is a whole book on free form lace knitting. I can't remember the exact title but the basic idea is to just start knitting and put design elements in as it strikes your fancy, no symmetrical design at all.



disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Funny thing is, it would probably fly!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

One neutral vote down already :!:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> There is a whole book on free form lace knitting. I can't remember the exact title but the basic idea is to just start knitting and put design elements in as it strikes your fancy, no symmetrical design at all.


I do remember a "free form" trend awhile ago that was like doing crazy quilting--even saw one in crochet but it fizzled fast.

Please can you inform me (so I don't infringe on copyright laws) if they included *MM, Oops and DWAI*.

And don't forget to vote :thumbup: :thumbdown:

Neutral 2
:thumbup: 0
:thumbdown: 0


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

What am I voting on? If it's whether I like MM, Oops or DWAI count me out. :thumbdown:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but who is Annie?


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> There is a whole book on free form lace knitting. I can't remember the exact title but the basic idea is to just start knitting and put design elements in as it strikes your fancy, no symmetrical design at all.


We have "scrumbling" in Australia - I am not sure if it is in other places, I am sure it is - perhaps under a different name.

It is free form as you have described - just put whatever together, different stitches, different yarn - whatever.

There are books published on it.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Thatbella said:


> We have "scrumbling" in Australia - I am not sure if it is in other places, I am sure it is - perhaps under a different name.
> 
> It is free form as you have described - just put whatever together, different stitches, different yarn - whatever.
> 
> There are books published on it.


Is not publishing books on free-form kind of the opposite of free-form?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who is Annie?


Oops! My bad. *Annie's Attic*.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Thatbella said:


> We have "scrumbling" in Australia - I am not sure if it is in other places, I am sure it is - perhaps under a different name.
> 
> It is free form as you have described - just put whatever together, different stitches, different yarn - whatever.
> 
> There are books published on it.


Do they included mistakes or occlusions as part of their stitch pattern vocabulary?



SKRB said:


> Is not publishing books on free-form kind of the opposite of free-form?


Good thought :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Please post pictures, especially if it has a lot of oops in it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might even buy your pattern. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> What am I voting on? If it's whether I like MM, Oops or DWAI count me out. :thumbdown:


Sorry this is America! Since we suspect you may be trying to vote twice you will need to show your birth certificate (no copies), your photo ID (driver's license only from the state you are voting from) and give the last four words of the Declaration of Independence!



run4fittness said:


> Great idea! :thumbup: :lol:





Patsy Ruth said:


> Please post pictures***, especially if it has a lot of oops in it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might even buy your pattern. :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Please note fine print. All photos are $25 payable through PayPal only

Neutral 2
:thumbup: 2
:thumbdown: 0


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm no slouch whenn it comes to finding things on the web or on this forum but I'm admitting defeat with this one. I'm coming up with an Annies Attic in UK which I don't think is correct. I'm finding loads of links to patterns on Ravelry, Ebay etc but I can't find a home web page.
I'm really interested in seeing this shawl so can *someone please* give me a link.

I'd do it for you :wink:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I'm no slouch whenn it comes to finding things on the web or on this forum but I'm admitting defeat with this one. I'm coming up with an Annies Attic in UK which I don't think is correct. I'm finding loads of links to patterns on Ravelry, Ebay etc but I can't find a home web page.
> I'm really interested in seeing this shawl so can *someone please* give me a link.
> 
> I'd do it for you :wink:


I saw it from the web site here in America--browser doesn't offer a UK version. It was on their right hand side of main web page with a tab for "new knitting patterns" I think.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

disgo said:


> I saw it from the web site here in America--browser doesn't offer a UK version. It was on their right hand side of main web page with a tab for "new knitting patterns" I think.


http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=109433&cat_id=467

Is this it?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=109433&cat_id=467
> 
> Is this it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

After all that, I'm very unimpressed by the quality of the design(?). Along with all the apparently deliberate 'design elements' it looks like it was aggressively blocked by two dogs holding it between their teeth and having a tug of war.
:thumbdown:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> After all that, I'm very unimpressed by the quality of the design(?). Along with all the apparently deliberate 'design elements' it looks like it was aggressively blocked by two dogs holding it between their teeth and having a tug of war.
> :thumbdown:


Well there you go :lol: ! You've just invented a new blocking technique for all the stressed shawl makers on the forum. Just think no pins/wires or mats or waiting--whoopee! And you can now get your little sweeties involved with mommies fun--arf, arf!

You forgot to mention would you do this wet or use steam :? :lol: :?: Possibly a erratum is needed.

*With the votes tallied I guess I best stick to standard straight forward knitting/frogging* :x I was so hoping to make a new trend and corner the market but the sharks ate my idea :hunf:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's all the fault of nature! Nature makes _most_ humans to a symmetrical pattern. Why do some designers - in just about every successive generation - insist on playing around with asymmetrical designs? Mish-mashing colours doesn't bother me half as much as hemlines that are mini-short in front and nearly drag the ground in back, sweaters that seem made for women who have an 8-month baby bump and only succeed in making every non-preggers woman _look_ pregnant. The list of faddish duds that fall out of fashion before a normal hand-knitter can even finish them is too long.

I won't make them. I won't buy them. I won't wear them. :thumbdown:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of nature! Nature makes _most_ humans to a symmetrical pattern. Why do some designers.......I won't make them. I won't buy them. I won't wear them. :thumbdown:


Well that settles it since when *J-J* says nada that means forget that notion and move on to a better trend. She has great taste and "class"!

Asymmetrical can be done if the designer knows the principals for pulling it off (like artists that leave "negative" space for your eye to fill in the rest) just like bias it takes more than the average sketch artist designer to know how to do it correctly. With this shawl design putting the pin on it was like putting a bulls-eye target in the center back of a garment. Like Big L for Loser :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Am I missing something? Is it the Tidal Streams pattern? If so, then I suppose it's official - I have absolutely no taste whatsoever, because I like it. Anyway, that's how most of my knitting turns out!! Never thought there could be a pattern for it - mine's more "Where the heck did that hole come from?" If I had to make holes deliberately and in a specified place, I really don't think I could do it....


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Guess I'm going to have to think out of the box and make uneven sleeve lengths and fronts that could be tied at the bottom so I can stay ahead of the trends 

This reminded me of an account from Elizabeth Zimmerman telling of a knitting judge (back in the early days of her career) who when looking at her sweater that she purposely included every form of mistake she could think of said with a sniff "It's been done before!" 
I think I got this right - but anyway the jist of it is as close as I can remember.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

*Way to go, disgo!!* 
Don't close the voting booth just yet. . .

I vote :thumbup: for *MM* 
:thumbup: for *Oops*
and a great big fat :thumbup: for *DWAI* (my fave)

Now I'm off to memorize the last four of the Declaration of Independence 
before someone arrests me for sedition 
for having puked at the sight of that ugly designer's. . . whatever 
because it surely screams *dRu*, "dweebs R us."


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: My kind of knitting....I detest simple....everything doesn't have to match perfectly....maybe I'm weird........? The "weirder" the better....!!! :lol: :lol: And I don't even like to knit.....:shock: 

This must be the shawl.....


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

SKRB said:


> Is not publishing books on free-form kind of the opposite of free-form?


There are an awful [and i mean AWFUL] lot of books that seem to have been conceived on this principle, especially 70s crochet pattern books.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

WOW! I must be just a common old broad, with very low standards...I think it's pretty - silly me. 
However, if you should make a pattern, Gordon, I need the words AND the picture... no chart, that just confuses me. And ask a little less, ok? No matter how much I like a pattern, I won't pay 9.99 for it.  
Lo


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


Alas, disgo, I believe you have been beaten to the punch, as evidenced by the myriad of knitting patterns with obscure abbreviations with no explanation how to do the stitch, stitch counts that don't add up no matter *what* form of math (new, old, advanced) you use, charts with symbols that don't appear anywhere in the "key", I could go on and on.
I would, however, like to vote :thumbup: for *MM, Oops, and especially DWAI.* I think this may become my new mantra! :lol: :lol:

RobbiD


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I was going to agree with every word you wrote.....till l came to the Royalties bit. To say l am totally under-whelmed at your generosity is the gist of my whole life at the moment.
But then, l don't worry too much as it is a total waste of time.
Being pretty staid it is a total downward pointing thumb from me! (I don't know how to bring the funny faces up unless l put things in "Quote Reply") Sorry!
Jay

p.s. How did l get that smiley face up there?


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


I think I have been accidentally knitting this way for a long time. First child that I am, I have to fix the problems. Now they can be validated! Hooray, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Remember the time spent on this piece of work. I like to make items that you can pass on. This to will pass.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I went to Annie's Attic and I didn't see the shawl. Help!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I vote for charts to be included. Also MM has been taken
"move marker". I do like the oops best. Now how will that
work in a chart? I will have trouble blocking it though.
Have no dogs.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

:thumbdown: I'm sorry but I am to old to change


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

SKRB said:


> Is not publishing books on free-form kind of the opposite of free-form?


Hmmmmm - good point!

I have a friend who sometimes 'scrumbles'. She does some interesting work.

I sometimes leave in a goof if it is not going to be noticeable, is too difficult to correct by the time I notice it, and won't 'run.'


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I love all these posts! I think we have all conquered the market on Mm, Oops and DWAI! At least I know I have!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey I'll vote just because, why not!  :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, sure why not, some folks that buy trendy items usually don't know what they are buying anyway. Could just take the pressure off of new knitters...........or put pressure on more experienced ones to actually try to make a mistake!! (Giggle)


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I vote thumbs down


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

imaxian said:


> ........This reminded me of an account from Elizabeth Zimmerman telling of a knitting judge (back in the early days of her career) who when looking at her sweater that she purposely included every form of mistake she could think of said with a sniff "It's been done before!"
> I think I got this right - but anyway the jist of it is as close as I can remember.


You are correct!!! My friend that used to proof for Elizabeth (and Barbara) told me the same story. I only crocheted at the time and had never entered my work in competitions, so didn't get the true humor of it--now I do its too late since I could have picked both their brains. I can still remember Barbara with her mod outfits and large dark rimmed glasses--she seemed like a hoot!

Well, back to work on this sweater set :?



mac.worrall said:


> There are an awful [and i mean AWFUL] lot of books that seem to have been conceived on this principle, especially 70s crochet pattern books.


So true and I have a myriad of donated crochet magazines that had the same fashion trend--especially the one (like Cheryl Tiegs SI mesh swimsuit) that her nipples are showing :shock:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

DWAI. I'm in.

Thumbs up. (Can't do emoticons on kindle)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> I vote for charts to be included. Also MM has been taken
> "move marker". I do like the oops best. Now how will that
> work in a chart? I will have trouble blocking it though.
> Have no dogs.


*Erratum:* MAM = Make a Mistake



grannyLo said:


> ..... No matter how much I like a pattern, I won't pay 9.99 for it.
> Lo


I'll make sure to negotiate that with Wal-Mart and offer it for 9.97 okay :wink: would hate to lose a valued customer :?



Woodsywife said:


> DWAI. I'm in.
> 
> Thumbs up. (Can't do emoticons on kindle)


This vote will be taken up for consideration by the Supreme Court.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I Love It!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Gordon, I have a name for your company:
" Tongue-in-Cheek-Creations"
Love your sense of humor. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

What an entertaining thread! Thanks to all who made it possible....


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Gordon, I have a name for your company:
> " Tongue-in-Cheek-Creations"
> Love your sense of humor. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't we all just love irreverence! :lol: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bagibird said:


> Am I missing something? Is it the Tidal Streams pattern? If so, then I suppose it's official - I have absolutely no taste whatsoever, because I like it. Anyway, that's how most of my knitting turns out!! Never thought there could be a pattern for it - mine's more "Where the heck did that hole come from?" If I had to make holes deliberately and in a specified place, I really don't think I could do it....


What if I styled it the opposite direction and renamed it Tsunami Smack 



Sarah Chana said:


> Gordon, I have a name for your company:
> " Tongue-in-Cheek-Creations"
> Love your sense of humor. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hmmm--lets throw that one to the shark judges and see who bites :shock:


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Scrumbling....went to a weekend work shop many years ago with James Walters & Sylvia Cosh where they were teaching this art form. Had huge fun and crocheted a beach scene in different types of yarn with the waves coming into the shore, sea anemones, different coloured sands, seaweed etc. Have their book too. In fact the whole process was truly inspirational.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

You should grow your business. Send each of us the size you want of each section of the creation. We knit/crochet the size and stitch pattern. When completed we send it back to you. You put it together however you wish. Then we 'auction' it off amongst all the contributors to this 'Picasso'. The loser wins and we will all have had a lot of good fun :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
P.S.How do we auction it of?????


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

babysnapdragon said:


> Scrumbling....went to a weekend work shop many years ago with James Walters & Sylvia Cosh where they were teaching this art form. Had huge fun and crocheted a beach scene in different types of yarn with the waves coming into the shore, sea anemones, different coloured sands, seaweed etc. Have their book too. In fact the whole process was truly inspirational.


Would definitely agree with that! I used to do my crewel that way since it saved on patterns. Came in very handy when having to do an assignment of hand stitches (basting, tailor tacks, button hole etc.) that sounded way to boring for me so I made a large appliqued mushroom with a mother mouse and her son peeking around her gathered skirt standing underneath trying to stay dry from the basted rain drops with tailor tack splashes. My instructor was so impressed (believe me very hard to do) that I gave it to her. She hung it in her living room after she retired that semester and proudly showed it to everyone that came to visit as an example of one of her student's best work.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sarah Chana said:


> You should grow your business. Send each of us the size you want of each section of the creation. We knit/crochet the size and stitch pattern. When completed we send it back to you. You put it together however you wish. Then we 'auction' it off amongst all the contributors to this 'Picasso'. The loser wins and we will all have had a lot of good fun :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> P.S.How do we auction it of?????


I think Dolce and Gabbana already beat us to that idea with their wedding dress!!

Christies of *course*--its a one of a kind original :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually..........


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

disgo said:


> I think Dolce and Gabbana already beat us to that idea with their wedding dress!!
> 
> Christies of *course*--its a one of a kind original :-o :shock: :lol:


Love the flights of fancy but gotta go now, kids are coming over. I'm still thinking about the auction though.....
Have a great day everyone. Such fun here

:lol:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

disgo said:


> Hmmm--lets throw that one to the shark judges and see who bites :shock:


Do you watch Shark Tank? I try not to miss it.I'm watching since it began.I Love it.

Here, we have reruns on Tuesday and Thursday nights on WNBC,I think it is. I watch those too- even if I've seen them before.

Really signing off now.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I will continue to frog my projects. It would drive me insane if I knew there was mistake and I didn't fix it.

SEA


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> WOW! I must be just a common old broad, with very low standards...I think it's pretty - silly me.
> However, if you should make a pattern, Gordon, I need the words AND the picture... no chart, that just confuses me. And ask a little less, ok? No matter how much I like a pattern, I won't pay 9.99 for it.
> Lo


You're not the only one. I thought it was pretty too, but I've been wearing asymmetrical clothes for years. I make jewelry and often do earrings that way. I think the secret is in the proportions. Some designers really exaggerate the non-matching section which IMHO throws off an otherwise potentially pleasing design.

I'm also with you on the price - this is a very simple pattern that should be priced in the $3-$4 range - $10 is outrageous for something that simple. For another $5, you could buy one of the Knit.Wear issues with loads of great patterns. This pattern has none of the complexity of a sweater with set-in sleeves, collars, etc. Or a shawl where a designer has spent months test knitting to incorporate increases and decreases into the lace pattern so that they are inconspicuous.

Wonder how many they will actually sell?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bagibird said:


> Am I missing something? Is it the Tidal Streams pattern? If so, then I suppose it's official - I have absolutely no taste whatsoever, because I like it. Anyway, that's how most of my knitting turns out!! Never thought there could be a pattern for it - mine's more "Where the heck did that hole come from?" If I had to make holes deliberately and in a specified place, I really don't think I could do it....


Link: http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=109433&cat_id=1007


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

If nothing else, these creations could be worn on Halloween or income tax day (dress as poorly as you feel.)


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

&#128077; oops


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Love KP -- where else can we have so much fun making fun of ourselves? I don't know what we are voting for exactly, but go for it, Gordon!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Blame my right-brain inclinations or my Gemini nature...but I kind of like the pattern. Is there a firing squad wall where I should go stand?

I once read how some master quilters believed there was no such thing as a perfect quilt, so would intentionally incorporate a flaw. 

If that's just a quilting myth, please don't tell me. I use that line often to justify not frogging. :-D


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> Blame my right-brain inclinations or my Gemini nature...but I kind of like the pattern. Is there a firing squad wall where I should go stand :-D


I'm a Gemini too so that's no excuse. Blindfold at the ready.....
:wink: :lol:


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm a Gemini too so that's no excuse. Blindfold at the ready.....
> :wink: :lol:


That's funny, I'm a Gemini too. Wonder if that has something to do with us liking odd ball styles?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It is 2:36 or 14:36, I have been up for two hours, hada shower/ manicure, breakfast and I am now having coffee and cannot make sense out of anything you are talking about. Is there more to this subject someplace that I have missed. :? :? :? :?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It is 2:36 or 14:36, I have been up for two hours, had a shower/ manicure, breakfast and I am now having coffee and cannot make sense out of anything you are talking about. Is there more to this subject someplace that I have missed. :? :? :? :?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> It is 2:36 or 14:36, I have been up for two hours, had a shower/ manicure, breakfast and I am now having coffee and cannot make sense out of anything you are talking about. Is there more to this subject someplace that I have missed. :? :? :? :?


Yes, Gweneth there is but it's a long, tangential story. I was tracking all morning.....lots of luck to you.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> It is 2:36 or 14:36, I have been up for two hours, had a shower/ manicure, breakfast and I am now having coffee and cannot make sense out of anything you are talking about. Is there more to this subject someplace that I have missed. :? :? :? :?


Hi, original posting, page 1. It was a discussion of a $9.99 shawl pattern sold by Annie's Attic (someone posted a link in a later message if you are curious to see). The shawl is asymmetrical in style and the majority of posters don't sound crazy about it. But, as in life, there are those of us that tend to veer off the road and like the more odd ball stuff. I did like it but couldn't get over the price!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> It is 2:36 or 14:36, I have been up for two hours, had a shower/ manicure, breakfast and I am now having coffee and cannot make sense out of anything you are talking about. Is there more to this subject someplace that I have missed. :? :? :? :?


The subject got a little askew like the shawl pattern. I am all for asymmetrical since it was the best selling items in my collections at the time. I was liking the over all look until I noticed how the lower broader was worked. Looked like some of my original crochet where I would miss a stitch at the edge before turning causing "unwanted" asymmetry. I liked John Dornan's latest Tunisian post with the on pointe diamonds at one end that ended asymmetrical--I would pay $10 for that pattern!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the answers, I now get the picture. All is well in my world. I also would not pay $9+ for that shawl anyone who is good at knitting could make it just by looking at it. I do like the colors though. :thumbup:


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Gordon wrote:
I'll make sure to negotiate that with Wal-Mart and offer it for 9.97 okay would hate to lose a valued customer"
oh my friend, you aren't even close to what I would pay for a pattern! I'm such a cheapskate... I weigh those things against this test: How much yarn could I buy with that 9.97?? Pattern loses. 
Not trying to hijack this hilarious thread... but FYI; my father's name was Gordon and if you are half the man he was you are a Great Man!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

grannyLo said:


> Gordon wrote:
> I'll make sure to negotiate that with Wal-Mart and offer it for 9.97 okay would hate to lose a valued customer"
> oh my friend, you aren't even close to what I would pay for a pattern! I'm such a cheapskate... I weigh those things against this test: How much yarn could I buy with that father's name was Gordon and if you are half the man he was you are a Great Man!


9.97?? Pattern loses. 
Not trying to hijack this hilarious thread... but FYI; my

This is the BEST Thread ever! Going on so long. So many people, so many ideas, such talent abounds!!!!!! Think of the diversity we have in this group- astounding! The good nature-great!
The overall pure talent-huge! FUN: KA-BOOM :thumbup: 
(That's instead of fire-works).


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who is Annie?


Good for you... you don't know Annie's Attic


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Please don't forget to vote :thumbup: :thumbdown: so I can get to work on it immediately and make one this afternoon!
> 
> Which terminology should I use in the pattern stitch info?
> *MM* = make mistake or *Oops* = oops--who cares or *DWAI* =don't worry about it--just keep going with design element until shawl completed or length desired accomplished or wonky is wonderful and should be celebrated :roll:


Dis, thanks so much for doing this. I'm all for it! I'll be working on the MM, Oops and DWAI stitches in my gauge swatch to be sure I have them down right when you get your charts out, though if you must know the truth, I've been doing them for some time. I just didn't know what they were called! Here are my votes. I can send more if it will help. :thumbup: 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hugs,
Norma


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Dis, thanks so much for doing this. I'm all for it! I'll be working on the MM, Oops and DWAI stitches in my gauge swatch to be sure I have them down right when you get your charts out, though if you must know the truth, I've been doing them for some time. I just didn't know what they were called! Here are my votes. I can send more if it will help. :thumbup:
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs,
> Norma


No, Norma, I think Gordon watches to make sure we don't vote twice...We must obey the rules , well, Gordon's rules. Not necessarily Pattern Rules. AND you've admitted you've been breaking them all along!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> With all the comments I've read about just ignoring mistakes and just calling them *design elements* I just looked at the shawl pattern on Annie's main web page and *there it was!*
> 
> The shawl was purposefully decreased like someone who misses stitches on their edges and was held up to notice with a shawl pin. I suppose its part of the new swoop trend like Nike ;-)
> 
> ...


Somebody with more money than brains would buy one of your creations, haha.

I vote for DWAI. Since turning 70 I say that about a lot more than knitting.

This has the funniest long thread I've run across. Lots of wit out there.


----------



## etherbunny917 (May 18, 2014)

I remember a shawl (I think it was a shawl) pattern some years ago that required you to drop stitches every so many all the way down to the beginning border. It made a lacy pattern. At least, the picture looked great. Never had the nerve myself.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> There is a whole book on free form lace knitting. I can't remember the exact title but the basic idea is to just start knitting and put design elements in as it strikes your fancy, no symmetrical design at all.


There is a difference between free form knitting and excusing mistakes by calling them design elements because ripping out a few rows is too much effort.
I think Disgo has the right idea with her facetious proposal for sloppy knitting patterns. Her proposed shawl would go great with the jeans which have great holes and threadbare areas. Go Disgo go!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Gordon, I have a name for your company:
> " Tongue-in-Cheek-Creations"
> Love your sense of humor. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


*TICC* . Yup, has a nice 'ring' to it, Sarah.
:thumbup:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I am an Aquarius. That might explain everything. I don't see the outrageousness of this stole/scarf. It is just not funky enough. If you look at the pattern page, there is an offer of other views. Click on that and you will see there is nothing asymmetrical about it except the price which is, agreed by all, completely off balance. I think the stylist for the photo shoot tossed it up on the shoulder in a rather awkward way, but I don't see the gaping holes or anything. I am enjoying the discussion, but I think the wrap is getting a bad rap.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> No, Norma, I think Gordon watches to make sure we don't vote twice...We must obey the rules , well, Gordon's rules. Not necessarily Pattern Rules. AND you've admitted you've been breaking them all along!


Gimme a clue. I'm late to the party... what are we voting for?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of nature! Nature makes _most_ humans to a symmetrical pattern. Why do some designers - in just about every successive generation - insist on playing around with asymmetrical designs? Mish-mashing colours doesn't bother me half as much as hemlines that are mini-short in front and nearly drag the ground in back, sweaters that seem made for women who have an 8-month baby bump and only succeed in making every non-preggers woman _look_ pregnant. The list of faddish duds that fall out of fashion before a normal hand-knitter can even finish them is too long.
> 
> I won't make them. I won't buy them. I won't wear them. :thumbdown:


Nothing I can add to this,

:thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

etherbunny917 said:


> I remember a shawl (I think it was a shawl) pattern some years ago that required you to drop stitches every so many all the way down to the beginning border. It made a lacy pattern. At least, the picture looked great. Never had the nerve myself.


I believe you're thinking of the Clapotis. I like its look, but I refuse to knit hundreds of stitches just to purposely 'run' them. That just goes against my grain! Besides, knowing my propensity for catching _everything_ on the least projection as I pass, I already know what fate awaits it. I'd rather make my lacy pattern the old fashioned way - well placed yarn-overs and decreases. I'll still snag it, but the snags are less likely to ruin it as quickly.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I believe you're thinking of the Clapotis. I like its look, but I refuse to knit hundreds of stitches just to purposely 'run' them. That just goes against my grain! Besides, knowing my propensity for catching _everything_ on the least projection as I pass, I already know what fate awaits it. I'd rather make my lacy pattern the old fashioned way - well placed yarn-overs and decreases. I'll still snag it, but the snags are less likely to ruin it as quickly.


Please help your fellow Aquarian knovice knitter out! I've been called in by the Federal Election Committee (FEC) to explain the over zealous voters that were to mark one box only. And now there are dangling chads everywhere (I'm claiming its lint from the SS yarn) that the Supreme Court has found in their investigation and can't rule on the one deciding swing vote!
:-o :shock: 
The government will be put into a "stand down" on Monday if this isn't resolved by 22:00 PDT. That means all knitting will be banned by the Federal Bureau of Knit Management (FBKM) and there are rumors on Facebook all ready that there will be a knitting needle wielding mob descending on Washington DC early Tuesday morning with the song "We Shall Not Be Frogged" being used as the theme song to the hobbling masses that are now streaming toward the site. Rumor has it a large afghan will be knit by all attending to cover the whole city and cause a pink out.

*P.S.* The "Clapotis" shawl sounds like something the NIH might need to investigate as a newly sexually transmitted disease :shock:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I say go for it!!! One never knows what will go viral in this crazy day and age. You never know until you try. =)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

grannyLo said:


> Gordon wrote:...........
> Not trying to hijack this hilarious thread... but FYI; my father's name was Gordon and if you are half the man he was you are a Great Man!


Given to me by my father, Gordon. Its a wonder I wasn't a Roy since there was one way back with the potato famine immigrant generation that the whole family loved dearly and generations had one or more--including the one on the board for D----- Productions!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe even a book on how to miss crochet stitches and for those knitters a graph with just big unprinted spaces or better yet dark coffee stains so you can't make out the symbols. There would be of course no web link or refunds of any kind to those fussy ones that can't figure out what to do next :twisted:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

disgo said:


> Maybe even a book on how to miss crochet stitches and for those knitters a graph with just big unprinted spaces or better yet dark coffee stains so you can't make out the symbols. There would be of course no web link or refunds of any kind to those fussy ones that can't figure out what to do next :twisted:


The coffee stains would be a better idea. The blank spaces already exist on graphs. It means "no stitch". So if it means that, why is it there???

:?: :?: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> The coffee stains would be a better idea. The blank spaces already exist on graphs. It means "no stitch". So if it means that, why is it there???
> 
> :?: :?: :shock: :lol:


Then there are the fully black boxes that mean no stitch. It would be so nice if the makers of charts could all decide once and for all on a single notation for each maneuver ... or in the case of 'no stitch' non-maneuver.

As to why it's there, it's so the chart can lie flat and not take on the curves and indentations of the finished article. Have a gander at some different projections of the world map to get an idea of how _else_ a knitting chart might look. I think I'll stay with the 'no stitch' box, thank you.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who is Annie?


I believe he was referring to Annie's Attic, a knitting and crocheting website.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

knitnshirl said:


> Blame my right-brain inclinations or my Gemini nature...but I kind of like the pattern. Is there a firing squad wall where I should go stand?
> 
> I once read how some master quilters believed there was no such thing as a perfect quilt, so would intentionally incorporate a flaw.
> 
> If that's just a quilting myth, please don't tell me. I use that line often to justify not frogging. :-D


Your logic is impeccable. Totally my thoughts too.  :-D


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> The coffee stains would be a better idea. The blank spaces already exist on graphs. It means "no stitch". So if it means that, why is it there???
> 
> :?: :?: :shock: :lol:


True! I'm used to the quarter inch graphed paper we used for filet crochet in the day since the lines meant a double crochet stitch, chain two etc. creating the "holes" Why when I make my graphed knitting patterns I use a dot which means work an open work stitch or something other than a knit stitch.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> There is a whole book on free form lace knitting. I can't remember the exact title but the basic idea is to just start knitting and put design elements in as it strikes your fancy, no symmetrical design at all.


Good to know that is now acceptable. It seems that every time I try to knit lace, I end up with unplanned free form! :roll:

BTW, my vote :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

knitnshirl said:


> Blame my right-brain inclinations or my Gemini nature...but I kind of like the pattern. Is there a firing squad wall where I should go stand?
> 
> I once read how some master quilters believed there was no such thing as a perfect quilt, so would intentionally incorporate a flaw.
> 
> If that's just a quilting myth, please don't tell me. I use that line often to justify not frogging. :-D


OH, you would be definitely safe here  :thumbup:

We considered that inhumane and "unusual punishment". We prefer to inject a combination of supposed sedatives and lethal substances into your subcutaneous tissue and as your are writhing about like a poor frog in the lab we go "Oops" and then close the curtain until you can be confirmed legally dead.

We would just save you all that and just have you deported for being an illegal alien :?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of nature! Nature makes _most_ humans to a symmetrical pattern. Why do some designers - in just about every successive generation - insist on playing around with asymmetrical designs? Mish-mashing colours doesn't bother me half as much as hemlines that are mini-short in front and nearly drag the ground in back, sweaters that seem made for women who have an 8-month baby bump and only succeed in making every non-preggers woman _look_ pregnant. The list of faddish duds that fall out of fashion before a normal hand-knitter can even finish them is too long.
> 
> I won't make them. I won't buy them. I won't wear them. :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

*P.S.* The "Clapotis" shawl sounds like something the NIH might need to investigate as a newly sexually transmitted disease :shock: [/quote]

I thought "cherry pudding" and my mind boggled - then I remembered that was "clafoutis".
S.T.D. sounds _so_ much better!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> *P.S.* The "Clapotis" shawl sounds like something the NIH might need to investigate as a newly sexually transmitted disease :shock:


 I thought "cherry pudding" and my mind boggled - then I remembered that was "clafoutis".
S.T.D. sounds _so_ much better![/quote]

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think a knitting cruise or knitting retreat would be great where we could all practice our mam, oops, DWAI
together. Of course Gordon would have to be there to oversee and make sure that we all do them correctly. (is there a correct way to do them?)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I think a knitting cruise or knitting retreat would be great where we could all practice our mam, oops, DWAI
> together. Of course Gordon would have to be there to oversee and make sure that we all do them correctly. (is there a correct way to do them?)


No, only correctly incorrect, or incorrectly correct, or- -


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I think a knitting cruise or knitting retreat would be great where we could all practice our mam, oops, DWAI
> together. Of course Gordon would have to be there to oversee and make sure that we all do them correctly. (is there a correct way to do them?)





misellen said:


> No, only correctly incorrect, or incorrectly correct, or- -


How about uncorrect manipulations that result in instant fashion treands :?: 
The retreat idea almost came true but wasn't sure people would travel to lodge in MT because of mountain lions & wolverines & wolves & grizzly bears :shock: :-o OH MY!!!
Gordon would dazzle with all his glass tableware and gourmet meals (NO clafoutis I'm afraid) and you could all sit on the covered deck enjoying the view of the Cabinets.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I was ready to sign up, until I came to the part about no clafoutis. {sigh}

Guess I'll just stay home and get my fill of French cuisine vicariously by rewatching Julie and Julia.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

knitnshirl said:


> Well, I was ready to sign up, until I came to the part about no clafoutis. {sigh}
> 
> Guess I'll just stay home and get my fill of French cuisine vicariously by rewatching Julie and Julia.


Although they have world famous Bing cherries on the east side of Flathead for your clafoutis (I'm assuming they use sweet cherries) I'm not anywhere close to Julia/Julie but have siblings and relatives that love that sort of thing so you would have to make reservation when they are available. Like my "casual elegance" glass table ware I do more of the "comfort food" cuisine with a twist--like my alma mater Cougar Gold white cheddar mac & cheese with hot links and a crumbled sour cream/onion Ruffles chip topping. Perfect on the deck with their cool evenings done in the wood stove along with a large mug of my nephew's hand roasted coffee  Dessert usually is some form of the local huckleberries or if one can find them before the bears do the infamous "black caps" which are wild black raspberries. :-o


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

As for the cruise idea I'm afraid that most of you haven't had the dreaded noro virus yet. We had dealt with it with the ships coming into Vancouver BC for many years and then when the Canadian Ferry The Princess Marguerite was discontinued & they started bringing in the cruise liners to Seattle did we have our hands full of out breaks. Not sure about their policies on knitting needles these days either :|


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

disgo said:


> Although they have world famous Bing cherries on the east side of Flathead for your clafoutis (I'm assuming they use sweet cherries) I'm not anywhere close to Julia/Julie but have siblings and relatives that love that sort of thing so you would have to make reservation when they are available. Like my "casual elegance" glass table ware I do more of the "comfort food" cuisine with a twist--like my alma mater Cougar Gold white cheddar mac & cheese with hot links and a crumbled sour cream/onion Ruffles chip topping. Perfect on the deck with their cool evenings done in the wood stove along with a large mug of my nephew's hand roasted coffee  Dessert usually is some form of the local huckleberries or if one can find them before the bears do the infamous "black caps" which are wild black raspberries. :-o


Really, Gordon. You are saying nothing to keep 500 KPers from showing up for your comfort food with a twist.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> Really, Gordon. You are saying nothing to keep 500 KPers from showing up for your comfort food with a twist.


Only 500? I'd be there tomorrow, were it not for the miles between Montreal and the Seattle area.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Although they have world famous Bing cherries on the east side of Flathead for your clafoutis (I'm assuming they use sweet cherries) I'm not anywhere close to Julia/Julie but have siblings and relatives that love that sort of thing so you would have to make reservation when they are available. Like my "casual elegance" glass table ware I do more of the "comfort food" cuisine with a twist--like my alma mater Cougar Gold white cheddar mac & cheese with hot links and a crumbled sour cream/onion Ruffles chip topping. Perfect on the deck with their cool evenings done in the wood stove along with a large mug of my nephew's hand roasted coffee  Dessert usually is some form of the local huckleberries or if one can find them before the bears do the infamous "black caps" which are wild black raspberries. :-o


This all sounds SO elegant. If they ever let me out of Colorado, I'd love to make reservations at the aforementioned fantastic establishment! Have knitting needles and dinner napkin, will travel!

Norma


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Well that would make four of us sitting on the deck :lol:

My mother had that idea in mind when she built the house and was hoping the family would visit more often as well. That all fell through and now they just want to sell it--mauve/silk wall paper entry and all. We never got around to finishing the deck roof and I don't think my dad got the fake beams put up in the cathedral ceilings either. Mother had died before we got the different wood ceilings up--she would have been very pleased with the naturally blue toned aspen ceilings in the living/formal dining room area. They bought a special folding door system like they use in hotel conference rooms that could be pushed back to abut the formal with the family dining areas which could seat 26. The 24 foot fireplace is exposed on three sides and is in the center of the public area. The loft was going to be the library/craft-sewing area and had a custom made spiral stair--it looked down into the built in TV unit with two zone music/sound system so you could watch TV while listening to the radio/music in the kitchen/pantry. Her hope was to make RV pods all around the house for guests to park and have complete hook-ups. Just hate to imagine all the sun damage since she didn't want curtains to "block" the views--she didn't know about all the different shades available nowadays. The deck roof would have prevented a lot of that. She also had plans for a solarium/greenhouse connected to the French doors in the family room that would give solar heating in the winter since it was the most south facing portion of the house. 

No, JJ you would need to fly into Kalispell and have us pick you up for the hundred mile trip to the house in Libby area. Amtrack Empire Builder stops in Libby (one of the three stops they make in MT) and you would get to see the sunset while going around Glacier National Park. Remember me telling you about taking the Scandinavian weaving classes? That was just on the other side of the Cabinets at the house/lodge the Swedish lumberman homesteaded and where his daughters made it into a lodge which it still is today--very expensive and a strange view of the "backside" of the mountains but nice all the same.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

The mind boggles!!!!


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Our high school band put on a performance with intentional errors in it. They played through the song once like it was meant to be performed, then each band member was allowed to make 3 errors during the performance. Their instructor said it would be still an "A" performance... at 98.5% correct. Let's just say it was an interesting piece.  

However, on knitting, my work is FULL of creative designs. In fact, The socks I'm working on right now are somehow filled with baubles (they are plain stocking knit) Don't know HOW it happens, it just does. I always manage to have an "Amish Humble Block" on every quilt I make, and my weaving may have a knot, broken thread, or floating salvage in it once in a while.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Our high school band put on a performance with intentional errors in it. They played through the song once like it was meant to be performed, then each band member was allowed to make 3 errors during the performance. Their instructor said it would be still an "A" performance... at 98.5% correct. Let's just say it was an interesting piece.  

However, on knitting, my work is FULL of creative designs. In fact, The socks I'm working on right now are somehow filled with baubles (they are plain stocking knit) Don't know HOW it happens, it just does. I always manage to have an "Amish Humble Block" on every quilt I make, and my weaving may have a knot, broken thread, or floating salvage in it once in a while.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

disgo said:


> Well that would make four of us sitting on the deck :lol:
> 
> My mother had that idea in mind when she built the house and was hoping the family would visit more often as well. That all fell through and now they just want to sell it--mauve/silk wall paper entry and all. We never got around to finishing the deck roof and I don't think my dad got the fake beams put up in the cathedral ceilings either. Mother had died before we got the different wood ceilings up--she would have been very pleased with the naturally blue toned aspen ceilings in the living/formal dining room area. They bought a special folding door system like they use in hotel conference rooms that could be pushed back to abut the formal with the family dining areas which could seat 26. The 24 foot fireplace is exposed on three sides and is in the center of the public area. The loft was going to be the library/craft-sewing area and had a custom made spiral stair--it looked down into the built in TV unit with two zone music/sound system so you could watch TV while listening to the radio/music in the kitchen/pantry. Her hope was to make RV pods all around the house for guests to park and have complete hook-ups. Just hate to imagine all the sun damage since she didn't want curtains to "block" the views--she didn't know about all the different shades available nowadays. The deck roof would have prevented a lot of that. She also had plans for a solarium/greenhouse connected to the French doors in the family room that would give solar heating in the winter since it was the most south facing portion of the house.
> 
> No, JJ you would need to fly into Kalispell and have us pick you up for the hundred mile trip to the house in Libby area. Amtrack Empire Builder stops in Libby (one of the three stops they make in MT) and you would get to see the sunset while going around Glacier National Park. Remember me telling you about taking the Scandinavian weaving classes? That was just on the other side of the Cabinets at the house/lodge the Swedish lumberman homesteaded and where his daughters made it into a lodge which it still is today--very expensive and a strange view of the "backside" of the mountains but nice all the same.


Sounds like a perfect spot the a retreat, when are you hosting????


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I love you all and your comments,- so much laugh, but I need it ! I am planning to post in 'Pictures' another one shawl today, which I re-create from original, because of so many pattern's mistakes !.. Now my shawl looks totally different, but doable,- and I shall wear it ! My best wishes to all of you !


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

cmbottorff said:


> Our high school band put on a performance with intentional errors in it. They played through the song once like it was meant to be performed, then each band member was allowed to make 3 errors during the performance. Their instructor said it would be still an "A" performance... at 98.5% correct. Let's just say it was an interesting piece.
> 
> However, on knitting, my work is FULL of creative designs. In fact, The socks I'm working on right now are somehow filled with baubles (they are plain stocking knit) Don't know HOW it happens, it just does. I always manage to have an "Amish Humble Block" on every quilt I make, and my weaving may have a knot, broken thread, or floating salvage in it once in a while.


Your weaving can be forgiven  since Pendleton was full of them. Their quality control mantra was to "make lots" and deal with the occlusions later when cutting (no wonder their prices were so high even though they used virgin wool the poor workers never made more than $2.50 an hour sewing all day.

My band instructor had us play this gosh awful Danish composer's modern music that was basically just screeching for as long as you had breath :mrgreen: and we were the State Champions every year both in marching and performance--sooo embarrassing :-(  :lol: 
He even created an International incident when exchanging performances with Kamloops BC. We not only performed at each others towns but exchanged floats for our little annual parades (first and last ever :-o ).

Why do people even bother to knit socks let alone make mistakes :shock: :?: That'll keep things going :twisted:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Sounds like a perfect spot the a retreat, when are you hosting????


You will need to call 1-888-PACK RATS or 1-900-FIELD MICE (if the first number is busy :shock: ) to make reservations and don't forget to pack your Swifter Long Handled Duster because there is no cob web services included in room charges :? :!: And whatever you do make sure to pack extra needles/hooks/shuttles since I made sure my sister got my mother's needles and they don't have any LYS but do have a Ben Franklin (I think--or maybe it too went out of business) and Pamida (but they don't always have "craft" stuff). You would need to ask Montana Grandma what is available in Kalispell nowadays since I haven't been there in almost twenty years. :|


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Why do people even bother to knit socks let alone make mistakes :shock: :?: That'll keep things going :twisted:


I may be with you on the sock question. The last (and second) pair I made managed to get itself felted and shrunken to half the size of my foot after only one wearing. Who knew you aren't supposed to put alpaca into the washer even on delicate cycle, cold water, and special soap?? (Now I do.) All that work and expense, and who sees it down there on your feet anyway? Yes, this will no doubt start WWIII again. Bring it! :hunf:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... Why do people even bother to knit socks let alone make mistakes :shock: :?: ...


*Re: Reasons (or rationalizations  ) for knitting socks:*
Because they can?
Because they are convinced no commercially produced socks are _as_ comfortable?
Because they're a fast knit, and most humans like instant gratification?
Because there are such drop-dead gorgeous sock yarns - many of the more expensive, independently hand-painted ones are unique skeins and only just big enough for one pair of socks?
Because almost everyone wears socks almost ever day, so no one will ever tell a sock-knitter, "Stop! I have too many socks!"? (As a blanket knitter, I have heard that from everyone in my family.  )

*Re: mistakes:*
Mistakes happen. I, personally, have no pretensions to being perfect, but I _do_ try my best to have my knitted projects as perfect as humanly possible. I do not knowingly create a mistake; I figure one or more will sneak past me no matter how hard I try to catch and correct them.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Fialka said:


> I love you all and your comments,- so much laugh, but I need it ! I am planning to post in 'Pictures' another one shawl today, which I re-create from original, because of so many pattern's mistakes !.. Now my shawl looks totally different, but doable,- and I shall wear it ! My best wishes to all of you !


Well now with all that experience under your belt is about time to make the big leap and start creating your own work. You have just completed an original so keep on experimenting and then you won't need to be dependent on others to create fantastic items. You know you have it in you!!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> I may be with you on the sock question. The last (and second) pair I made managed to get itself felted and shrunken to half the size of my foot after only one wearing. Who knew you aren't supposed to put alpaca into the washer even on delicate cycle, cold water, and special soap?? (Now I do.) All that work and expense, and who sees it down there on your feet anyway? Yes, this will no doubt start WWIII again. Bring it! :hunf:


No, Norma, just *AGITATION* :x :-o :shock: :lol: :roll:

That's what you did wrong by the way with your washing and moisture--the *F* word :shock: :shock: :shock: You should have saved it and stuffed it and made a pin cushion out of it--expensive but creative pin cushion--could have made a new fashion sensation!!!! *Voodoo Socks*

Now where did I put my Grandfather's home made lye soap because your tongue needs a good scrubbing    :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Re: Reasons (or rationalizations  ) for knitting socks:*
> Because they can?
> Because they are convinced no commercially produced socks are _as_ comfortable?
> Because they're a fast knit, and most humans like instant gratification?
> ...


  And because we figure why create something with all that effort just to ignore something we noticed before finishing. Why my one afghan still is sitting in its bag with my original cable needles and all the skeins (18 I think) all attached since I forgot how I was making it and don't have the heart to frog it since my mother died. Had never made a mistake or frogged anything in it (with 8 panels of knit lace and 4 panels of Aran stitch--inserts of Irish crocheted irises) for my mother's guest bedroom (you could have all seen it on the antigue rocker I restored next to the lion paw oak circular dining table that took me two years to strip and refinish from its god awful cheap black lacquer--with the pull down antique inspired ceiling light fixture that was like the one we bought for the cabin when moving up there in the '50s). That one was only used when we fired up the generator and it got replaced when we converted the cabin to gas.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> No, Norma, just *AGITATION* :x :-o :shock: :lol: :roll:
> 
> That's what you did wrong by the way with your washing and moisture--the *F* word :shock: :shock: :shock: You should have saved it and stuffed it and made a pin cushion out of it--expensive but creative pin cushion--could have made a new fashion sensation!!!! *Voodoo Socks*
> 
> Now where did I put my Grandfather's home made lye soap because your tongue needs a good scrubbing    :lol:


You said that, I didn't. (Well, not HERE anyway---- :x I may have added a few other expletives to which admin would probably take exception along with my using :shock: all caps !)


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Re: Reasons (or rationalizations  ) for knitting socks:*
> Because they can?
> Because they are convinced no commercially produced socks are _as_ comfortable?
> Because they're a fast knit, and most humans like instant gratification?
> ...


Reminds me of the saying I heard decades ago that the ancient Persian rugmakers deliberately wove a small error into each rug so that they would not be perceived as trying to rival the perfection of their Supreme Being. Seems to me it would be a mite presumptuous to think they could make an absolutely perfect rug in the first place...?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Reminds me of the saying I heard decades ago that the ancient Persian rugmakers deliberately wove a small error into each rug so that they would not be perceived as trying to rival the perfection of their Supreme Being. Seems to me *it would be a mite presumptuous to think they could make an absolutely perfect rug in the first place*...?


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Isabel said:


> Reminds me of the saying I heard decades ago that the ancient Persian rugmakers deliberately wove a small error into each rug so that they would not be perceived as trying to rival the perfection of their Supreme Being. Seems to me it would be a mite presumptuous to think they could make an absolutely perfect rug in the first place...?


Or the Four Corner Tribes that "left a way for the spirits to get out".


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Exactly my thoughts!


     
I thought they were :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> You said that, I didn't. (Well, not HERE anyway---- :x I may have added a few other expletives to which admin would probably take exception along with my using :shock: all caps !)


 :mrgreen:  Sssooooo True :!: *My Bad*   :? :| :-(
And now the *C* word---what am I going to do with you! No knitting for a week?????


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> :mrgreen:  Sssooooo True :!: *My Bad*   :? :| :-(
> And now the *C* word---what am I going to do with you! No knitting for a week?????


NO NO Please! Anything but that! Do you want a raving maniac running around loose and naked in the streets? Aaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> NO NO Please! Anything but that! Do you want a raving maniac running around loose and naked in the streets? Aaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhh!


Not totally naked--just with your new knit shell on so we could all get a picture posted! "How Do You Like This?" would be the topic title and I can just imagine all the oohs and aahs on how they liked the color and your workwomanship and what yarn did you use and of course *what pattern is that and where can I get it* :roll: :wink:

I'd make sure it got on Ravelry, Craftsy and Pintrest for you  :roll: :lol:

Might even make the cover of my new book called "Green Holey Natural Knitting--ON THE LOOSE" published by Oops/Fart Press featuring a good shot of the boo-boo you made on Row 6 in the backops:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My vote is :thumbdown:. I'm afraid that I prefer 'normal' clothes that are comfortable and don't catch on things or get in the way.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:



> Might even make the cover of my new book called "Green Holey Natural Knitting--ON THE LOOSE" published by Oops/Fart Press featuring a good shot of the boo-boo you made on Row 6 in the backops:


Oh please, OH PLEASE! I want on the cover of your book! I have never been on the cover of a book. My friends (all two of them) would be so envious!! I know it would help sell---might even hit the Top Ten Best Sellers list. NY Times would feature it as Book of the Month. You and I would have to travel all over to book-signings and I would be wearing Samana everywhere till it fell apart. Please let me know when you've arranged the photo shoot. I'll be there wearing bells and lace! I'll even paint my toenails.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm late to this discussion but want to give three thumbs up plus offer: UH (unintended holes - I could give a Master's Class on this one) and ACH (Added Cat Hair - the little beast!). Oh and please be sure to do written instructions and then for a little twist on the torture.....do all charts like Samana which is backwards in every respect. If Norma is streaking for the cover photo shoot - I'd like the ticket concession for that event please!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Oh please, OH PLEASE! I want on the cover of your book! I have never been on the cover of a book. My friends (all two of them) would be so envious!! I know it would help sell---might even hit the Top Ten Best Sellers list. NY Times would feature it as Book of the Month. You and I would have to travel all over to book-signings and I would be wearing Samana everywhere till it fell apart. Please let me know when you've arranged the photo shoot. I'll be there wearing bells and lace! I'll even paint my toenails.


Not sure toe nail polish would be visible with a back view unless you can turn your feet 180 degrees :shock:. You could stand slightly sideways with one foot pointed outward if needed (hope there are no tats we need to have covered up :lol: )!!!

You would have to represent us on the book signing jargonaut since I don't fly and I can't be photographed with anything using my last name (dang copyright laws :x ).



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm late to this discussion but want to give three thumbs up plus offer: UH (unintended holes - I could give a Master's Class on this one) and ACH (Added Cat Hair - the little beast!). Oh and please be sure to do written instructions and then for a little twist on the torture.....do all charts like Samana which is backwards in every respect. If Norma is streaking for the cover photo shoot - I'd like the ticket concession for that event please!


*WELCOME*

UH will be considered for the final draft but I'm afraid ACH won't due to that's a fiber selection :?. We would of course make sure you get credited for your contribution to the glossary :thumbup:

Norma, I'm afraid wont be streaking but will be professional posed like the SI Swimsuit Edt. I wouldn't allow otherwise since my former models have reputations to up hold :lol: Like the time the one came for a fitting session and just dropped drawers without a flinch. When I asked she said she was "trained" that way when she did modeling for a photography--I had my father to daughter discussion right there and then and she became more "professional" after that getting much more work than she could handle!

Perhaps you can do crowd control at the book signings and make sure they buy a copy :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> *WELCOME*
> 
> UH will be considered for the final draft but I'm afraid ACH won't due to that's a fiber selection :?. We would of course make sure you get credited for your contribution to the glossary :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Crowd control...........ah yes, I and my side kick are very persuasive when needed!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> My vote is :thumbdown:. I'm afraid that I prefer 'normal' clothes that are comfortable and don't catch on things or get in the way.


    *Me Too* since I thought I was the only one that noticed. In true disclosure, I thought they had just put it on the poor model upside down and that it was one of the new circular shawls :roll:.

I keep forgetting to point out to those avid shawl makers that want "something new" that circular shawls like a circle skirt and true flounces do ruffle beautifully at the edges due to all the bias created and if they think they can just block that out--GOOD LUCK!!!! The only way to remedy this is to use less increases and make it more cylindrical but that probably would feel or look so well with the extra drag lines from neck to shoulder. That is why the one poster didn't like the built in gussets the designer had made at the shoulders trying to get the front and back not to ruffle.

When I enlarged the picture was when I noticed the end more and thought "good grief" especially with a pin to hold it there. I was imagining all the money I could have made in the day when I was in the fashion business as I had just conquered how to turn my crochet borders and not to miss end stitches to make all the suppose to be straight sides all whonky :?. Who could have imagined it would be "the style" almost 50 years later--what is old is new again :shock: :!:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Crowd control...........ah yes, I and my side kick are very persuasive when needed!


What is all this on the web and news that those side kicks are the cause of the increased premiums in liability insurance??? What next the APA :-o :shock: :roll: :lol:

I have yet to see any major insurance company go bankrupt or out of business from paying out too many claims. Even with all the major disasters they always seem to come out ahead-hhhhmmmmm :hunf:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> What is all this on the web and news that those side kicks are the cause of the increased premiums in liability insurance??? What next the APA :-o :shock: :roll: :lol:
> 
> I have yet to see any major insurance company go bankrupt or out of business from paying out too many claims. Even with all the major disasters they always seem to come out ahead-hhhhmmmmm :hunf:


You are assuming the side kick breathes............and insurance companies are like Vegas.....they always come out ahead of the game. :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> Who could have imagined it would be "the style" almost 50 years later--what is old is new again :shock: :!:


Evidently, my mother did. Every time that platform shoes returned to being in style, all she had to do was dust off the boxes in which she'd stored the ones she'd bought back in the late 40s early 50s. It was the same for any other 'style' or 'fad'. It was downright eerie!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You are assuming the side kick breathes............and insurance companies are like Vegas.....they always come out ahead of the game. :-D


Was looking at the cutie in your avatar :lol: so assumed the side kick was breathing. Coming from MT the other non breathing side kick is not allowed in many states and definitely not on planes (although the TSA has bins of them :| ).


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Was looking at the cutie in your avatar :lol: so assumed the side kick was breathing. Coming from MT the other non breathing side kick is not allowed in many states and definitely not on planes (although the TSA has bins of them :| ).


The avatar is of Ruby Gi li, one of two rescue dogs I have (the other is Dakota Blue) as well as Ghost Dancer, the rescue cat. Yep, you've got the right 'side kick' I was talking about! LOL I volunteer at our Sheriff's office so crowd control should be no problem. The epic debut of this book with NormaB on the cover should bring out the masses! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Evidently, my mother did. Every time that platform shoes returned to being in style, all she had to do was dust off the boxes in which she'd stored the ones she'd bought back in the late 40s early 50s. It was the same for any other 'style' or 'fad'. It was downright eerie!


What's a little dust when it comes to STYLE. Love the old clothing collectors here that resell their finds in their little boutiques :roll: They remind me of the quirky antique store in Pioneer Square in Seattle that specialized in off the wall vintage items. Rainbow Cowboy I think it was called--well worth just poking one's head in and get a good laugh!

Remember sweet Jessica-Jean we are both "in style" because we are *vintage* and eBay proves it--do I need to give you a link :?:  :lol:


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

My opinion only --- I pretty much taught myself to knit and crochet. Got basics from family and friends, but we moved a lot and missed having a mentor and teacher. 

I love to knit and crochet, like therapy and inner peace. The problem is, I don't know how to make a lot of things and patterns have to be easy. I see all the wonderful pictures and can only dream of being half as good. I've tried on line lessons, but I guess I need more face to face. 

I think a lot of people with knit and crochet basics are like me relating to base ball. I have some skills but not the home run talent, but I love the game. I make mistakes, not on purpose, but usually many rows back. If I ripped out all my mistakes I would never get anything done. 

I knit and crochet baby blankets and lap afghans mostly because that are easier for me and I pick a simple pattern. When I give them away, or some go to charity, the person doesn't know how to do needle work and really appreciate that I gave them a gift I made myself. If they see the errors (really, I try not to make them) they tell me it is a one of a kind gift and more special. 

So, I think most mistakes come from love of the craft, and just a lack of natural talent. I'm not putting anyone else down, I just know knitting comes so smooth for some and lumpy for others. My style is a bit lumpy. :-(. 

So, for you who find a beautiful creation slide easily from your needles, think of us who struggle to finish a project and we over look the lumps because it is our beloved creation. Next time you see me, help me get better.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Janicesei, 

On KP there are all levels of experience from basic beginner to extremely advanced. I fall somewhere in between. But we are all here because we love the craft. For some it is relaxation, for some a challenge and for some it is both. We are all in this together and are all willing to help each other when needed. 

I hope you continue to enjoy your knitting as much as you do now. Just remember if you ever need help all you have to do is ask and someone will be right there with answers. This is a great 'community'. Glad you are here with us.   

What part of Texas are you from? My brother and sister were both born in Dallas and mom and dad are also from Texas.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janicesei said:


> ... So, for you who find a beautiful creation slide easily from your needles, think of us who struggle to finish a project and we overlook the lumps because it is our beloved creation. Next time you see me, help me get better.


Speaking only for myself and from my own experience, absolutely _nothing_ that comes off my needles/hooks does so easily! Far, far from it! Be it a simple washcloth, potholder or the 99-squares blanket, each takes time and effort and suffers loads of errors and much ripping out of stitches - with not a little hair as well. 60 years of knitting/crocheting does not enable me to have 'beautiful creations sliding easily from my needles'. It may make the deciphering of the alphabet-soup-style in which most of our patterns are written a tad easier, but that's as far as it goes.

In all of knitting, there are but two stitches - knit and purl. 
In all of crochet, there _are_ a few more, but each builds upon the previous. (In US terms: chain, single crochet, half-double crochet, double crochet, triple crochet, quadruple crochet, etc., bullion stitch, and the afghan stitch (and its variations) are just about it.

*How* we place/form those stitches to form the multitude of stitch patterns - *that* is where the fun is! But that's also where the headaches, hair-tearing, and frustration lie in wait!

If there be a soul for whom 'beautiful creations slide easily from the needles', speak up! Proclaim yourself! I don't believe you _exist_!

For what it's worth, Janicesei, not every project begun is necessarily completed in good time ... or even _ever_. Sometimes it's just interesting until the new stitch pattern is mastered and then it's abandoned (put aside with the intention of eventually returning to finish) as attention is attracted to a newer, more intriguing ...


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

There is a technique of using two very different sized needles to get an open look. If there is a way to use a 3 mm needle and substitute arm knitting for the other needle - you could make holes big enough to let the summer breeze blow through.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mountain Stitches said:


> There is a technique of using two very different sized needles to get an open look. If there is a way to use a 3 mm needle and substitute arm knitting for the other needle - you could make holes big enough to let the summer breeze blow through.


 :?: 
The two very different sized needles technique was called 'condo knitting' in North America and 'odd-pin knitting'. I did one such sweater in the mid-80s, but it was already out of fashion by then. It's mohair and lets the breezes blow through, but my sister _still_ wears it over another shirt all winter long in the post office where she works.

About combining one thin knitting needle while arm-knitting, I won't try it, but maybe someone else will show how!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean

I'm one :-o :shock: !!!

My "*beautiful creations just slide right off the needles*" while using metal DPNs and when I need to FROG :lol: :lol: :lol: rip-it, giggle, rip-it, cuss, rip-it somemore.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Welcome* Janicesei !!!

Like you I am completely self taught (although my mother was an avid knitter since her early teens) with tatting, then crochet and finally knitting. I didn't have anyone to say Don't so didn't know any better and just plundered through extremely complicated techniques because I simply liked the result (why I learned tatting in the first place and trust me it was not magical or just "flew out of my shuttle).

I even got so emboldened to teach it at the first Experimental College started by the UW where others were teaching pottery and macramé to the then hippie generation.

Like Jessica-Jean has mentioned you have the basics under your belt so now is the time to take off and ride your bike!
Don't think of frogging as a negative but as a lesson learned and even more important try learning correction of knit errors (biggest advantage over crochet and definitely tatting where you have to untie each knot). Learning how to correct knitting errors will also teach you how to identify stitches and count rows easily--very nice in getting to accomplish the fabrics you desire to make.

You are not lacking in any natural talent than any other person that can hold the same needles and yarn and still come out with similar items. More experience will lead to better results but doesn't guarantee not making mistakes. So sample and swatch yourself into oblivion and you will find you can conquer all you see and the even better create your own where the true fun is!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Mountain Stitches said:


> There is a technique of using two very different sized needles to get an open look. If there is a way to use a 3 mm needle and substitute arm knitting for the other needle - you could make holes big enough to let the summer breeze blow through.


It is very similar to broomstick lace stitches and hair pin lace work. Now the DEC movement has created a new interest in Tunisian crochet where they use pulled loops to make open strand laces--making a shawl right now with John Dornan's encouragement. My faggoting sample came out so well I had to make it into something like he does his Tunisian techniques. I knew a person in Seattle that did hand crochet that created beautiful scarves etc.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Janicesei: Had I listened to the worker at my LYS, I would have folded my knitting tent long ago. I'm not 'good' nor do I feel I ever will be as good as so many others here on this board.....that being said, I've improved and learned so much with the help I've gotten right here from these folks. One thing I did was to take a pattern I knew and used different needles (my first adventure into using circulars) and used a different type yarn. Then I tried another pattern to learn a new stitch and kept doing so until I have several under my belt (although the dreaded SSK still deals me a fit occasionally and it's so easy for others). I've never knitted a sock (that's why God created Sol-mate socks), no mittens, or hats and knitting in the round will be the newness this year. Pick one thing and work on that, building your confidence. Use the You-Tube videos by Staci at Very Pink or Liat Gat at SupportFreedom.com. Very clearly explained with the camera looking over their right shoulder and you can play it over and over until you feel confident and try it on some scrap yarn. Use the Search on this forum for help and post a question if you need more help. These are the nicest, most helpful people ever. Some of us knit to prove we can and enjoy it, frustrations and all, others to prove how much they can generate in a certain time period - good for each group. I'll never be fast nor as good, but I have a yarn stash to rival most, lots of Addi needles, and a circle of help right here and on the Internet to help me along. And when I get something done - pride in what I've accomplished. Keep on keepin' on! Sharon


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Janicesei: Had I listened to the worker at my LYS, I would have folded my knitting tent long ago. I'm not 'good' nor do I feel I ever will be as good as so many others here on this board.....that being said, I've improved and learned so much with the help I've gotten right here from these folks. One thing I did was to take a pattern I knew and used different needles (my first adventure into using circulars) and used a different type yarn. Then I tried another pattern to learn a new stitch and kept doing so until I have several under my belt (although the dreaded SSK still deals me a fit occasionally and it's so easy for others). I've never knitted a sock (that's why God created Sol-mate socks), no mittens, or hats and knitting in the round will be the newness this year. Pick one thing and work on that, building your confidence. Use the You-Tube videos by Staci at Very Pink or Liat Gat at SupportFreedom.com. Very clearly explained with the camera looking over their right shoulder and you can play it over and over until you feel confident and try it on some scrap yarn. Use the Search on this forum for help and post a question if you need more help. These are the nicest, most helpful people ever. Some of us knit to prove we can and enjoy it, frustrations and all, others to prove how much they can generate in a certain time period - good for each group. I'll never be fast nor as good, but I have a yarn stash to rival most, lots of Addi needles, and a circle of help right here and on the Internet to help me along. And when I get something done - pride in what I've accomplished. Keep on keepin' on! Sharon


Whip 'em up--yeeh haw :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

   *I thought you were doing "crowd control" :-o :shock: :wink: :? :!: *


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

*STEP RIGHT UP--cast your vote :thumbup: :thumbdown: *(now don't be shy  ) :!:

We have one beven beauty ready to show off the Latest, the Greatest, the most Fantasmicgorical method of creation every known to MANKIND Right HERE :mrgreen: :-o :shock: :lol:

Just Think *YOU* could be the next months Ms Oops Of the Month with all those fantasmicgorical creations draping themselves for that up coming special event you've got planned in December. Just "A mess up a day to keep those old knitting blues away" my momma used to say!!!

That's right :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o You too can learn the finest in hole making EVER created in just two easy lessons...........


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Janicesei: Had I listened to the worker at my LYS, I would have folded my knitting tent long ago. I'm not 'good' nor do I feel I ever will be as good as so many others here on this board.....that being said, I've improved and learned so much with the help I've gotten right here from these folks. One thing I did was to take a pattern I knew and used different needles (my first adventure into using circulars) and used a different type yarn. Then I tried another pattern to learn a new stitch and kept doing so until I have several under my belt (although the dreaded SSK still deals me a fit occasionally and it's so easy for others). I've never knitted a sock (that's why God created Sol-mate socks), no mittens, or hats and knitting in the round will be the newness this year. Pick one thing and work on that, building your confidence. Use the You-Tube videos by Staci at Very Pink or Liat Gat at SupportFreedom.com. Very clearly explained with the camera looking over their right shoulder and you can play it over and over until you feel confident and try it on some scrap yarn. Use the Search on this forum for help and post a question if you need more help. These are the nicest, most helpful people ever. Some of us knit to prove we can and enjoy it, frustrations and all, others to prove how much they can generate in a certain time period - good for each group. I'll never be fast nor as good, but I have a yarn stash to rival most, lots of Addi needles, and a circle of help right here and on the Internet to help me along. And when I get something done - pride in what I've accomplished. Keep on keepin' on! Sharon


Great advice all! I agree that the only time something slips off my needles easily is when I'm using those super shiny metal ones that are as slick as----well you know. Glass! If I stopped to sweat over every miffed stitch I'd never get anything completed. If it can be fixed simply by a few tinked stitches, or laddered down to change from purl to knit or visa versa, I'll do it. But if I get too far past before noticing and it's not an easy fix---well that's where that creative design comes in. Something else I've just discovered of myself---I tend to make things more difficult, not because I'm necessarily stupid, but as has been said it's so much more interesting then doing boring, ho-hum plain knitting. I'll start out to design a simple pattern to use up stash, and lo and behold, it turns into a big hairy mathematical problem typical of a space engineer because "wouldn't it look cool to use this stitch here and a panel of another stitch pattern there?" (Gordon good friend, turn your eyes away---I only do these for myself----not to distribute in polite company!)

We're all here to enjoy a great craft and make friends. Done and done!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said "not every project begun is necessarily completed in good time ... or even ever. Sometimes it's just interesting until the new stitch pattern is mastered and then it's abandoned (put aside with the intention of eventually returning to finish) as attention is attracted to a newer, more intriguing ... " 

I am one- I have 2 sweaters lying on my craft table, Bodies are all done, knitted with relish and love of the method. However the arms of each of these are yet to be done. I am working on one arm but spend so much time on KP that my knitting takes a back-seat. I used to get up and knit or crochet while having my cup of coffee. Now I get up, Find KP in my inbox and drink my coffee while reading all the topics and replying to those that I have some knowledge on. KP has ruined my morning fiber arts hence the armless sweaters! :thumbdown:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

By the way, what does DEC stand for?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> By the way, what does DEC stand for?


*D*ouble *E*nded *C*rochet = *DEC* done with a *DECH*. I must not 'ave learnt you good enough, eh.

Has anyone tried the swivel ones yet since John Dornan and I haven't taken ours out of their packages yet (how come he paid more for his than I did mine--are Australian prices that much higher than here in the US?)??

Here I thought I was going to be able to sell three hundred more books (snake oil :twisted: ) on the unsuspecting lovely ladies when you two came forward--must not have paid you enough, eh :!: :wink:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. Guess I missed that class. I promise to pay more attention! :lol:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Huh! I got an e-mail message that I'd been dropped from this thread because I hadn't posted a reply. Wonder what that picture of me is doing in here several times? Maybe Admin is mad at me for using ALL CAPS somewhere.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Huh! I got an e-mail message that I'd been dropped from this thread because I hadn't posted a reply. Wonder what that picture of me is doing in here several times? Maybe Admin is mad at me for using ALL CAPS somewhere.


Nah.....they think you are a professional cover model and this board is for non-pro's! ROFL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Nah.....they think you are a professional cover model and this board is for non-pro's! ROFL


Well, don't tell anybody, but I am a professional model. I can't say here WHERE but I don't have to be concerned about my shoes matching my outfit. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

If this an example of the work of the seventies ,than the fad is back again! Uneven hems,three or four handkerchief points sewn together to make a skirt! Just a throne together type of fiber arts. Kids do love the look!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

It's the newest thing. Look in any magazine and you'll fine tops with asymmetrical hems. They are supposed to draw the eye away from a big stomach. Almost pulls it off but I think it's a fad that should be over by now! :thumbdown:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Well, don't tell anybody, but I am a professional model. I can't say here WHERE but I don't have to be concerned about my shoes matching my outfit. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Probably why you got the email since they finally figured out who you are :-o :shock: :!:

Don't worry Norma B. I won't tell (Hello *TMZ*! Guess who I found running around in the buff with this crazy thing hanging yelling "I'm free !").

Should see some of my old crochet patterns with Cheryl Tiegs and Beverly Johnson when they were first starting out with their modeling careers :-o :shock: :lol:

At least people would quit bugging me to post pictures. I can just point to YOU and say SEE!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> If this an example of the work of the seventies ,than the fad is back again! Uneven hems,three or four handkerchief points sewn together to make a skirt! Just a throne together type of fiber arts. Kids do love the look!


Now even worse they are doing '40s styles. Saw the new designer on the web trying to re-do Adrian's famous suit Joan Crawford wore in a movie while boarding a train to leave town (like John Wayne ridding off into the sunset ). You could tell it was a definite "knock-off" since she knew nothing about women's soft tailoring and did it with men's hard tailoring--Adrian never did men's tailoring!

Since we're at it, does anyone know how to knit a godet hemline without visible increase stitches :?: :?: :?: 
They are so "IN" :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

disgo said:


> Since we're at it, does anyone know how to knit a godet hemline without visible increase stitches :?: :?: :?:
> They are so "IN" :-o :-o
> 
> ***Looks like inverted pleats to me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... Since we're at it, does anyone know how to knit a godet hemline without visible increase stitches ...


No. In fact, I had never even seen the word godet before now. So, a-googling I went and found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godet_(sewing) . My favourite line is the one about allowing the wearer to have a greater range of motion. It reminded me of my mother's army skirts that I wore to school when I was in 7th grade (age 12). I guess the army didn't want the WACS running or even walking quickly, because those skirts stopped my long strides short. I probably should have slit a seam or two, but they were my mother's skirts, not mine. I just had the use of them for the short time they fit me. Now that I know what a godet _is_, I like it. 

Since I've no intention of ever knitting myself a skirt, I guess I don't need to explore how to invisibly increase to form godets.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Shame Ronnie Masse :-o YOU of ALL people should know not to include a comment in a quote since I can't reply to my own comment--I'm reporting this to Admin immediately :x :x :x Quick grab the pitch forks and the torches we have to all get to FL before the virus spreads and destroys our precious forum :shock:

NEVER MIND!!! Big Sis once again has saved the day :-o :shock: HOW DOES SHE DO THAT :-o :shock:


Jessica-Jean said:


> No. In fact, I had never even seen the word godet before now. So, a-googling I went and found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godet_(sewing) . My favourite line is the one about allowing the wearer to have a greater range of motion. It reminded me of my mother's army skirts that I wore to school when I was in 7th grade (age 12). I guess the army didn't want the WACS running or even walking quickly, because those skirts stopped my long strides short. I probably should have slit a seam or two, but they were my mother's skirts, not mine. I just had the use of them for the short time they fit me. Now that I know what a godet _is_, I like it.
> 
> Since I've no intention of ever knitting myself a skirt, I guess I don't need to explore how to invisibly increase to form godets.


Who knew Godet was the Magic Word :roll: :wink: :!: Where is that stupid duck when you need him--oh, that's right he was on Antique Road Show last week!!! :lol:

No, Roni, the inverted pleats you are referring too J-J can post you many web links to from Ravelry--I was taught they were tucks or the ends of pop darts in couture since they aren't on grain and normally aren't pressed like knife or box/inverted pleat (where the dart can be buried by the way for you watching that have the J Lo curvy thing going on and want to look as good as J-J did in school :-o ) Those I know how to make.

Okay, All Mighty & Most Powerful Wizard, Jessica-Jean (come to think of it Montreal kind of looks like Oz or is that Quebec?). How does one make an invisible increase left/right or right/left depending on how one is approaching it (that should stump her for awhile)--pull back curtain :shock: :shock: :shock: SHE's GOOGLING :-o :shock: :!:    :lol: :roll:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes to those that are now totally lost we have moved onto skirts. For those younger generational types (not saying ages :mrgreen: ) there was a day a "proper" lady was allowed to show her calves with proper bobby socks (  didn't mean to hit that *sock button* thingy).

She could wear A-line skirts (slight swing OH MY) or go even Elvis "hog-wild" and rock to "He *'Aint* Nuttin' But A Hound Dog" with those :shock: Poodle circular skirts with those--what did they call them??--oh well, underneath!

Their mother's "cut-a-rug" with their godeted skirts that as J-J said really didn't give much wiggle room but made one look like they did. She never had to wear a hobble skirt of the '40s that allowed one to show ones back curves like you youngin's just wear tight straight skirts today and ignore your drag lines and no slips (do they still make those?). You probably had no idea what it took to wear a sweater set and a coordinating knit skirt and all the undergarments that were required to keep everything smooth and lady like--and the maids complained about their corsets on Downton Abbey!!! And along came Dior that "freed" them all by creating the circular skirts (still with all the undergarments) so they could walk like on silts in their high heels--ridiculous (a spell in Harry Potter :shock: ).

Nowadays a proper lady can get away with "slits" but even then had a friend that tore those. When investigating the issue found her climbing in and out of her Explorer like a lumber jack :-o :shock: :roll:  :lol: Dior would have loved the new "illusion" look since it is a retro of his cinched waistline--what is old is new again :wink:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Slips? IF they're still made are always too short for me, and I wouldn't get one if I could. It would interfer with insulin injection at table; I refuse to hie myself off to the undoubtedly germ-laden restroom when I have to do an injection. So, tops and bottoms are my choice of garments; they allow free access to the midriff/belly.

Creation gave us women two legs; pants make sense; skirts do NOT! Just whose idea were high heels anyway? That has got to be right up there after foot-binding as stupid ideas for footwear.

Those things under our circular skirts were called crinolines - as I'm sure you very well know. Looking back at the one that was my stiffest and favourite, I now recognize that what I was wearing was a doubled length of plastic window screening attached to some fabric that went around the waist/hips. Screening as a garment component??!!! Thanks be that I outgrew it and never got another!

By the way, those damned bobby-sox are why I refuse to knit socks. Every night, we had to hand-wash them and hang them under the bed to dry. At every wash, the grew longer. After a few weeks, mine were long enough to fold a full four inches back over the top of my toes!!! That didn't stop the heels from wearing out - probably helped. I'd have been fine with wearing holey sox, but the blessed nuns at the boarding school weren't. We _had_ to darn them! I learned to darn well, but it is just about my least favourite activity. Therefore I collect sock patterns, but will not knit socks. Maybe I'll knit a pair for my funeral! They won't need darning. :twisted:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Crinolines/petticoats oh my.

I definitely had that experience ONCE when making the one and only wedding gown with all the attached pearls on the silk organza skirt and gauzed opaque patterned under skirt with the YARDS of hand scalloped poi de soie gathered on its hem (eat your heart out Vera) I knew it needed something to hold the weight and fullness out.

I had a huge '20s home in Spokane when doing this gown and decided to make five (that's right *5*) petticoats. Found the stiffest netting possible and bought bolts to accomplish my goal. Like J-J said the one section having to be gathered on the half fold--couturier as I am I couldn't just use a gathering foot but hand gathered one whole bolt of netting and began attaching it to another. Before I knew it the whole huge dining room and the adjoining parlor where literally filled wall to wall and floor to ceiling with netting. Being I was stuck at the machine I just kept gathering and sewing until I finally got the five petticoats made (took a full 16+ hours) and began to see a hole I could escape through if I started to have chest pain (thank goodness I had used the facilities before starting!). Even then the dumb things couldn't hold up the weight of the pearls but I had run out of time for the wedding but it really needed to be hooped as well to have gotten the full affect (she got divorced two weeks later so that ended that :hunf: }


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

No, I didn't know the rule about referencing quotes.:lol: Thank God Jessica-Jean is on the ball.
Hooped as in Hula Hoop? :lol:
I don't remember those days as I was brought up in the 50's. I do remember Bobbie socks! My first year in a private Catholic girls school we had to wear them with saddle shoes. Remember those? They relaxed the edict for my next 3 years, so we could wear ankle socks.
Five petticoats!? That must have been quite the chore, but I bet your wedding dress was 'da bomb!'. I hope you have pictures of this creation!
I remember staying at my French Aunt's house at age 8 and having to learn to darn her assorted socks from her 7 kids and husband. I was aggravated because my cousin, who was my age, didn't have to. Well today I can darn anything, like when my cats shredded my couch corners. My cousin, on the other hand is a very non-fiber arts kind of person. So I think I made out better in the end. :lol:
I agree with Jessica-Jean on the slips, skirts and high heels! They should be banned. Women are abusing their feet and will rue the day in later years. :thumbdown:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Roni Masse said:


> I don't remember those days as I was brought up in the 50's. I do remember Bobbie socks! My first year in a private Catholic girls school we had to wear them with saddle shoes. Remember those? They relaxed the edict for my next 3 years, so we could wear ankle socks.
> I agree with Jessica-Jean on the slips, skirts and high heels! They should be banned. Women are abusing their feet and will rue the day in later years. :thumbdown:


My best friend just went through a serious foot surgery to repair her right foot caused by her days as a shoe model so you are so right about ruing the day. My Mom told me when I was very little that what we called Bobbie Socks were called Whoopie Socks when she was a young.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> My best friend just went through a serious foot surgery to repair her right foot caused by her days as a shoe model so you are so right about ruing the day. My Mom told me when I was very little that what we called Bobbie Socks were called Whoopie Socks when she was a young.


Because you rolled them down while riding the ferris wheel--wonder what people would think while ridin' the "big Eye"
in London if you did that :-o :shock:.

My fifth grade teacher, Ms. Stack (yes that was her name and it fit perfectly :wink: ) wore high heels all the time. During class one day her heel broke and we couldn't figure why she had to sit the rest of the day--tendon had shortened--OUCH


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> At least people would quit bugging me to post pictures. I can just point to YOU and say SEE!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


I still promise I will post a picture of me in Samana and you will ALL be SO envious. Still don't have my computer back so it shall have to wait. I know you're holding your breath.

Norma


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> I still promise I will post a picture of me in Samana and you will ALL be SO envious. Still don't have my computer back so it shall have to wait. I know you're holding your breath.
> 
> Norma


And closing my eyes :roll:   :lol:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

And tapping your toes
And whistling a song
And pondering your photo....


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> And tapping your toes
> And whistling a song
> And pondering your photo....


    Pondering, yes, but for tapping my toes forget it (too edematous these days and can barely make them out past my African Giant Toad looking feet--wonder if one of these sweet sock ladies could make a sock to get over these feet :shock:, in a camo yarn to disguise them while shopping at Wal-Mart with the coordinating panties that AmyKnits was so kind to contribute to the cause, and be compression besides :-o ). Never could whistle and would make the old falsies now fly out--that might impress :lol:!!! That is why now the latest family BD tradition is popping bubble wrap of which I have tons. It is like the Chinese firework tradition in giving one good luck in the coming year and warding off those wrinkle devils :twisted: I've already lost the hair battle except for ears and nose :x

   What size readers did you say you use since I'm trying to finish up the Tunisian stitch case I'm making for you--or was that the rib belt or the microwaveable warming shrug/shawl or whatever that pattern I bought and forgot where I put it--maybe it was a PDF....hmmmmmmm........it could have been a microwaveable back pillow as well  Any way rest and get to feeling better before using keypad :?


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Disgo/Gordon
I'm sure, that indeed you are one handsome dude. No-one is more charitable in handing out suggestions and help with patterns than you. Well, maybe Jessica Jean, But this isn't a horse race.
Aawww. See how sweet he can be everyone! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Just trying to see how many posts make up a page! Please disregard.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> Just trying to see how many posts make up a page! Please disregard.


Figures :hunf: :evil: 

First a compliment and then caught with your hand in the cookie jar :-o :shock: 

Don't tell me :roll: all this buttering up to Jessica-Jean and myself you have a question on how to do the fish lip heel on socks :shock: :!: :!: Good luck with that one--quick J-J and flash her a web link :lol:
and put this one out of her misery. We don't do socks, Roni :?

        :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Now look what you've gone and done :-o :shock:  :|

Not only have you put us on a :evil: :twisted: *bad luck* numbered page but have pushed :thumbdown: the *RED BUTTON Sock Topic!!!* :x

:x And don't you DARE blame it on poor innocent Bluebell because she had nothing to do with your bad behavior :x Bad Roni, bad, bad, bad!!!!

Be sure to watch next weeks episode of "As The Barf Churns" or "All My Froggies" or "The Knit Or The Crochetless" or "Let's Make A Sock" or "Acrylic Feud"


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Figures :hunf: :evil:
> 
> First a compliment and then caught with your hand in the cookie jar :-o :shock:
> 
> ...


Socks! Socks! Somebody had to go and say the S word! And we were having so much fun. :-(


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Socks! Socks! Somebody had to go and say the S word! And we were having so much fun. :-(


    I'll guess we'll have to forgive the newbie since she hasn't been through the wars yet :lol:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> I'll guess we'll have to forgive the newbie since she hasn't been through the wars yet :lol:


I found Sol-Mate mismatched socks, bought 4 pair, and wrote myself an 'excuse' like we did back in the day for school that I did not have to make the "S" word or even worry about it. Ah liberation!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess I'll have to rely on Ravelry for directions. :hunf:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I found Sol-Mate mismatched socks, bought 4 pair, and wrote myself an 'excuse' like we did back in the day for school that I did not have to make the "S" word or even worry about it. Ah liberation!


Did they include droopers along with proper stand up knee highs?? Or one two sizes large than the other??


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> I guess I'll have to rely on Ravelry for directions. :hunf:


I thought everyone did that :-o :shock: :lol:

Com'on ! Puttem Up (broken bloody nose, left eye swollen completely shut and right eye peering through the waterfall of blood coming from the right eyebrow)!!! I can take it!

 WARNING: Take your computer immediately to the nearest computer repair store after reading these comments. Make sure they scrub it of any mention of the words containing or related to the word knit as these will have attached nefarious viruses and malicious malware that will cause all further patterns to be warped or given total out right mistakes to confuse your mind!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Did they include droopers along with proper stand up knee highs?? Or one two sizes large than the other??


I have no idea what 'droopers' are. If this is a put down because I buy rather than knit, we are all different and make different choices. I love my Sol-mate socks: http://www.mountainlaurelmercantile.com/solmate-mismatched-socks-adults/ this is where I purchased them preferring to buy from a smaller company but they are available on lots of sites.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have no idea what 'droopers' are. If this is a put down because I buy rather than knit, we are all different and make different choices. I love my Sol-mate socks: http://www.mountainlaurelmercantile.com/solmate-mismatched-socks-adults/ this is where I purchased them preferring to buy from a smaller company but they are available on lots of sites.


This post has been Certified by the American Association of Political Correctness funded by the Emily Post Foundation under the RCW 1107 Act of 1952. Any perceived incorrectness can be posted to the governing board for review and decision, Art 2020 of the grievance procedure, as duly stated.

Wiki definition has been updated to include droopers as those sock(s) that can't stay up under their own accord and are not intentionally pulled, pushed or rolled down by force. They must do it naturally under normal gravitational forces only.

In full disclosure this contributor can not wear socks as intended but can use them for compression hose covers like a soaker for disposable diapers to keep from being noticed or for just running around the house and occasionally outside to catch passing butterflies, or retrieve mail at night from the mail box since they have reflective stripes.

We believe in true capitalism as stated in our mission statement so no matter how one procures them as long as some form of monetary transaction took place at one time in their creation or purchase then all is forgiven--Onward Sock Wearers is the translation of our Latin motto on our banner :-o


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> This post has been Certified by the American Association of Political Correctness funded by the Emily Post Foundation under the RCW 1107 Act of 1952. Any perceived incorrectness can be posted to the governing board for review and decision, Art 2020 of the grievance procedure, as duly stated.
> 
> Wiki definition has been updated to include droopers as those sock(s) that can't stay up under their own accord and are not intentionally pulled, pushed or rolled down by force. They must do it naturally under normal gravitational forces only.
> 
> ...


Ah - no they are not droopers - they stay up perfectly, fit wonderfully and are delightful colors plus are mis-matched, in full compliance with my quirky personality. I wear them to 1. keep my toes warm and 2. to catch grasshoppers, disgo seems to have the market cornered on butterflies as we seldom see them here now. Drat. One must dress the part to be creative.......


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Ah - no they are not droopers - they stay up perfectly, fit wonderfully and are delightful colors plus are mis-matched, in full compliance with my quirky personality. I wear them to 1. keep my toes warm and 2. to catch grasshoppers, disgo seems to have the market cornered on butterflies as we seldom see them here now. Drat. One must dress the part to be creative.......


Grasshoppers require good rough fingers and not softly covered toes--love to make them spit their chew juices like a snooze users and then squish them.

Butterflies are susceptible to pesticides so like canaries if you don't have them better watch out :twisted:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

from disgo: Butterflies are susceptible to pesticides so like canaries if you don't have them better watch out :twisted:[/quote]

I live in rural America surrounded by farms - could be the problem. No-till seems to be the way they are all going so there are a multitude of chemicals being put down on the fields. I plant many flowers to attract them but.....alas, the butterfly bush seems to be beyond my green-thumb capabilities. I've killed about 3 of them in the past few years with my tender loving care..............


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

WARNING: Take your computer immediately to the nearest computer repair store after reading these comments. Make sure they scrub it of any mention of the words containing or related to the word knit as these will have attached nefarious viruses and malicious malware that will cause all further patterns to be warped or given total out right mistakes to confuse your mind![/quote]

OMG! Is THAT what happened to my computers AND my knitting endeavors? No wonder they were so totally fritzed! Though I must say I suspected such a possibility/probability all along. I'll remember this advice when I go back online.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> from disgo: Butterflies are susceptible to pesticides so like canaries if you don't have them better watch out :twisted:


I live in rural America surrounded by farms - could be the problem. No-till seems to be the way they are all going so there are a multitude of chemicals being put down on the fields. I plant many flowers to attract them but.....alas, the butterfly bush seems to be beyond my green-thumb capabilities. I've killed about 3 of them in the past few years with my tender loving care..............[/quote]

Don't feel bad. Even in Seattle they are hard to grow but grow beautifully in the wild like their foxgloves. They like poor soils since they are pioneer plant species that establish after major soil destruction--why most people don't understand when they put them in nice loamy potting mixes--too rich for their liking. It takes a lot of extra effort for them to establish like the gaura (wand flower, bee blossom, Colorado butterfly flower) which is a riparian plant also. They need the close water table to establish and then like to be dry the remainder of the year. The butterly bush doesn't take long hard frozen periods is another reason most can't grow them unless taking the extra effort to snug them in after first frost with a dense layering of mulching like straw with leaves over that to make the mulch more water repellent. The gaura growers claim once they are established they can tolerate the extreme colds more since they are native to CO, NE & WY and if they get enough rain in the spring are much more drought tolerant than butterfly bushes. The difference is the butterfly bush has more showy blossoms like a lilac and the gaura have bud spikes that only bloom two flowers a spike at a time at the most--they however dance more in breezes an like container conditions. More spikes equals more flowers and bloom longer than butterfly bushes.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> WARNING: Take your computer immediately to the nearest computer repair store after reading these comments. Make sure they scrub it of any mention of the words containing or related to the word knit as these will have attached nefarious viruses and malicious malware that will cause all further patterns to be warped or given total out right mistakes to confuse your mind!


OMG! Is THAT what happened to my computers AND my knitting endeavors? No wonder they were so totally fritzed! Though I must say I suspected such a possibility/probability all along. I'll remember this advice when I go back online.[/quote]

You were probably down when I commented on one post about my computer nerd brother talking about a Silicon Valley security company. They took a virgin computer and went to myriads of places like this forum (like Pintrest that crashed my NIL's computer) and for 73 hours straight they clicked on every web link possible--the computer froze with all the viruses and malware it acquired during this process. Moral is to best scrub everything through your firewall protection browser system before opening links. This will help but is no guarantee :hunf:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Don't feel bad. Even in Seattle they are hard to grow but grow beautifully in the wild like their foxgloves. They like poor soils since they are pioneer plant species that establish after major soil destruction--why most people don't understand when they put them in nice loamy potting mixes--too rich for their liking. It takes a lot of extra effort for them to establish like the gaura (wand flower, bee blossom, Colorado butterfly flower) which is a riparian plant also. They need the close water table to establish and then like to be dry the remainder of the year. The butterly bush doesn't take long hard frozen periods is another reason most can't grow them unless taking the extra effort to snug them in after first frost with a dense layering of mulching like straw with leaves over that to make the mulch more water repellent. The gaura growers claim once they are established they can tolerate the extreme colds more since they are native to CO, NE & WY and if they get enough rain in the spring are much more drought tolerant than butterfly bushes. The difference is the butterfly bush has more showy blossoms like a lilac and the gaura have bud spikes that only bloom two flowers a spike at a time at the most--they however dance more in breezes an like container conditions. More spikes equals more flowers and bloom longer than butterfly bushes.


I have the poor soil although it clay - I feel sure my people came from miles away to get to this yard for vessel and pot material. (I don't live that many miles from Cahokia Mounds - as the crow flies.) I've planted 3 so far with no luck but maybe I'll keep trying in other locations in the yard. My Tiny Tim froze this past winter with the extreme temps but I found another at the local plant shop. They are my absolute favorite!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have the poor soil although it clay - I feel sure my people came from miles away to get to this yard for vessel and pot material. (I don't live that many miles from Cahokia Mounds - as the crow flies.) I've planted 3 so far with no luck but maybe I'll keep trying in other locations in the yard. My Tiny Tim froze this past winter with the extreme temps but I found another at the local plant shop. They are my absolute favorite!


Lucky for you if you like throwing pottery but harsh on plants. Still when you amend don't get carried away with the normal compost, manure or loom like most "normal" soil amendments contain. Stick with sand, tiny pebbles etc. that will "lighten" the clay and not add excess nutrients since most people don't understand clay has plenty but the poor drainage is the issue. The butterfly bush has a large tap root so make the hole deeper than wider and get a large space for drainage (cylinder versus cone shape) and like a French drain place some larger stones along with small pebbles at the bottom. This will be like putting a hole in pot that doesn't have one. Then sand/tiny pebbles and clay mix around the roots--could use commercial cactus mix as well but mix with clay as you want the plant to get accustomed to its surroundings. Make the embanked ring of soil and leave the root ball-stem connection at least two inches lower than the surrounding surface--allows for dew to collect naturally like the SW peoples knew when growing maze in such harsh conditions.

Some form of wind protection for the plant--boards/bricks/pavers on the predominate wind side to protect the stem and majority of the lower foliage. If you have them place large stones the same way since they will radiate heat for longer growing period and protect the roots for the severe freezes--like creating your own micro-climate. another idea is near a building that would be in that direction. You still wont get the butterflies unless they are migratory ones like swallowtails but at least you will have the showy flowers. Make sure the starting years the plant is moist (not flooded) for at least three years in the April thru June period and then slow down on watering until fall. Once established then observe and water when necessary (they droop easily when too dry).

Sounds like your people were not interned in that area like many others were. Do you still have family patterns that you can relate to when doing creations? I so fell in love with the patterns of the PNW peoples while living there. And my love of salmon rather than trout and buffalo makes me wonder if at one time I was not of those people in my distant past.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> You were probably down when I commented on one post about my computer nerd brother talking about a Silicon Valley security company. They took a virgin computer and went to myriads of places like this forum (like Pintrest that crashed my NIL's computer) and for 73 hours straight they clicked on every web link possible--the computer froze with all the viruses and malware it acquired during this process. Moral is to best scrub everything through your firewall protection browser system before opening links. This will help but is no guarantee :hunf:


I did miss that post and thanks for mentioning it again. I think my tech has figured out how to protect me as much as possible since I visit so many links and sites (and people so often send links that should be scrubbed).

Also, though I live in a tiny apartment with no place to plant anything, the discussion on growing the butterfly bushes has been really interesting. You're either very well-versed on horticulture or you have a darn good Google site!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Lucky for you if you like throwing pottery but harsh on plants. Still when you amend don't get carried away with the normal compost, manure or loom like most "normal" soil amendments contain. Stick with sand, tiny pebbles etc. that will "lighten" the clay and not add excess nutrients since most people don't understand clay has plenty but the poor drainage is the issue. The butterfly bush has a large tap root so make the hole deeper than wider and get a large space for drainage (cylinder versus cone shape) and like a French drain place some larger stones along with small pebbles at the bottom. This will be like putting a hole in pot that doesn't have one. Then sand/tiny pebbles and clay mix around the roots--could use commercial cactus mix as well but mix with clay as you want the plant to get accustomed to its surroundings. Make the embanked ring of soil and leave the root ball-stem connection at least two inches lower than the surrounding surface--allows for dew to collect naturally like the SW peoples knew when growing maze in such harsh conditions.
> 
> Some form of wind protection for the plant--boards/bricks/pavers on the predominate wind side to protect the stem and majority of the lower foliage. If you have them place large stones the same way since they will radiate heat for longer growing period and protect the roots for the severe freezes--like creating your own micro-climate. another idea is near a building that would be in that direction. You still wont get the butterflies unless they are migratory ones like swallowtails but at least you will have the showy flowers. Make sure the starting years the plant is moist (not flooded) for at least three years in the April thru June period and then slow down on watering until fall. Once established then observe and water when necessary (they droop easily when too dry).
> 
> Sounds like your people were not interned in that area like many others were. Do you still have family patterns that you can relate to when doing creations? I so fell in love with the patterns of the PNW peoples while living there. And my love of salmon rather than trout and buffalo makes me wonder if at one time I was not of those people in my distant past.


Thanks for the planting info - I think I may have the perfect location (as yet untried) with the stone protection you describe and I can add the sand, small pebbles, cactus mix, etc., that you recommend. It can also easily be protected during the winter months!

There's no tactful way to explain that my Mother hid rather than gloried in her Cherokee heritage (which I embrace). I have spent time looking at a lot of Native art and then go off on my own tangent. When my house once again resembles my home rather than a sub-floored warehouse because of remodel work, I need to get back to two unfinished knitting projects, but they may again wait while I work on an 'in my mind's eye' project that I've been wanting to begin. I have a large wire gate from my parent's barn storage that I want to weave/tie leather/beads/yarns to for an abstract prairie scene. Of course there is also a mosaic as well as a large oil which I wish to get from my mind to canvas soon also. So many ideas, so little time - and I'm what I describe as a 'deliberate and futzing' artist - that means I'm slow as molasses in January and only work when the ideas and medium flows but have been known to stay up all night when the ideas and paints are flowing well. Unfortunately, as with all of us, the real world keeps interfering - I should learn to love dust, weeds, and those other time-consuming activities that take me away from my 'artsy-fartsy' time as my cousin calls it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> ......................
> Also, though I live in a tiny apartment with no place to plant anything, the discussion on growing the butterfly bushes has been really interesting. You're either very well-versed on horticulture or you have a darn good Google site!


God has created a plant for every space (think--weeds can grow in sidewalk cracks :-o :shock: I could find you something to grow as I have learned over the years (decades before Goggle). My "official" front yard when we moved into town was begun with the wild mock orange that was growing in the county road ditch--miss that smell every spring. I tended our huge gardens while the rest dealt with the haying since I'm horribly allergic.

My family had to garden to survive and my ancestors where the first stall in the LA Farmers Market. A great aunt and uncle developed the process to keep water lilies open after the discovery of King Tut's Tomb and so I know all about floating bowls that are now collectibles. I have eaten my fair share of dandelion greens (grow really well by the cow pies I found) and all the teeny weeny wild strawberries that were a pain to pick but I could find them (nothing to compare them too). Not so fond of having to fight off the grizzlies to get to the huckleberries and the "black caps" (black wild raspberries) that abounded back then. Now you have to avoid the gang pickers that can make you disappear without a trace :-o :shock:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ..........................
> There's no tactful way to explain that my Mother hid rather than gloried in her Cherokee heritage (which I embrace). *I for one will not judge her since knowing what she and her ancestors had to endure especially when they were the closest to what was considered "civilized" at that time and were yet treated with no dignity or respect.*
> 
> I have spent time looking at a lot of Native art and then go off on my own tangent. When my house once again resembles my home rather than a sub-floored warehouse because of remodel work, *The Great Spirit intends for you to have the miracle of the creation blow around to keep everything in the circle of creation*
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Will it never cease :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :? :? :| :| 

People actually believe there is "Mulberry Silk" just like they believe there is bamboo in them there fibers :-o :shock: 

Might one stop to ponder the fact that silk is made from a insects cocoon. Some being from a species that makes a higher quality strand versus other forms made from lesser species in the same family of insects. All the centuries of cultivation teaches one that these particular caterpillars eat nothing but mulberry leaves.

There are indeed the dreaded tent caterpillars that create communal (yes "hippie") dwellings that help them to feed without being as prevalent a food source to other animals. They cause a great deal of damage in this process being like other insects that hang out in groups to pillage and plunder on various food sources and have no specific plant that they must feed on. I have yet to hear of someone taking this tent filament and spinning thread from it but one never knows what crazy things people might do. And I cannot find any information if the fiber is shaped oval like the fiber of the silk worm cocoon (thus giving its luminous characteristics when made into thread/fabric due to the way it diffuses light spectrums back to our eye). For those that like selection by feel then you will find that it is indeed soft but somewhat sticky and can be washed as it has to hold up in the rain.

Mulberry Silk is a term used for a synthetic process Western chemist developed to make silk from the pulp of the woody parts of the mulberry tree and has for centuries been called rayon. Silk rayon is just like saying tuna fish for those that old English is not your primary language--tuna is a fish so why say Walla Walla when you don't need to.

When describing the hair a sheep grows one can say wooly but doesn't mean after its sheared of by humans what it will be called next. There are other yarns made from other animals (majority being mammals that grow hair) that are described as the helix filament hair of a sheep called wool. So the expression "wool" has come to mean nothing basically.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> There are other yarns made from other animals (majority being mammals that grow hair) that are described as the helix filament hair of a sheep called wool. So the expression "wool" has come to mean nothing basically.


And another interesting lesson for the day. Apropos of Gordon's last comment (above) it's well to remember that our good friends across the water call ALL yarn "wool" regardless of the plant, critter, or chemistry lab from which it came. :mrgreen:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Especially in Australia which produces probably the most sheep wool in the world and they use the term wool for any yarn, I've been learning. Their neighbors the New Zealanders have even developed fiber from their opossum that have longer hair than ours but that doesn't mean we couldn't do the same but we have an aversion to the thought of using possum. But we think nothing of using bison!

Without the knowledge of fibers and their usage one can be easily mislead by nefarious dealers that take advantage of customers as the original example of this post demonstrates. You have been forewarned so now it is up to you to take this knowledge and apply it to a better use of this knowledge and apply it in ways never before imagined rather than shun it and not get the benefits it has to offer.

First lesson should be that everyone learn these differences since the handed down instruction method limits one to the limited fibers that were available for your ancestors. Since the advent of blending fibers to create different fabric characteristics has like all technology advanced rapidly in the recent past one should keep up with these advances rather than becoming stagnant and biased. For those that can remember the silky polyester that was produced in the same process of silk on silk looms. It was identical in appearance and despite the "snobs" that distained it knowing the fiber content it even felt like fine silk. Its major problem was that it snagged which snobs blamed on the polyester and not on the looms that suspended the fibers in satiny fabrics like silk. It was the silk looms that were the issue and the manufacturers later learned to weave the polyester differently but by then it was too late due to the previous attempts. Then came the attacks of those that felt it was too warm not realizing that silk is as well in certain weaves and so the whole project was doomed.

To use the word "natural" doesn't mean it was not "man-made" because all fiber is made by man. All natural fibers have chemicals that mother nature used to produce them. Your own skin being a prime example and I'm sure there are some creatures that are allergic to us and thus try and protect themselves from our exposure. There are caterpillars in South America that can be irritating and even toxic to man due to their excretions that keep them safe from contact with us--so who is really toxic here.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Especially in Australia which produces probably the most sheep wool in the world and they use the term wool for any yarn, I've been learning. Their neighbors the New Zealanders have even developed fiber from their opossum that have longer hair than ours but that doesn't mean we couldn't do the same but we have an aversion to the thought of using possum. But we think nothing of using bison!
> 
> Without the knowledge of fibers and their usage one can be easily mislead by nefarious dealers that take advantage of customers as the original example of this post demonstrates. You have been forewarned so now it is up to you to take this knowledge and apply it to a better use of this knowledge and apply it in ways never before imagined rather than shun it and not get the benefits it has to offer.
> 
> ...


So let's see if I've got this correct.......mulberry silk isn't purple nor silk, French Fries aren't from France, and toe jam isn't made from toes nor does it go on toast......... This has undoubtedly ruined my understanding of the world...........dang.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> So let's see if I've got this correct.......mulberry silk isn't purple nor silk, French Fries aren't from France, and toe jam isn't made from toes nor does it go on toast......... This has undoubtedly ruined my understanding of the world...........dang.


I forgot to mention pickled cucumber and pickle  (another one of those "isms" I forgot what they are called).

Has the construction come along to the point yet there isn't as much dust???


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> I forgot to mention pickled cucumber and pickle  (another one of those "isms" I forgot what they are called).
> 
> Has the construction come along to the point yet there isn't as much dust???


No - dust still rules but the tile install in the living room will finish the terra cotta - less red dust! Then on to the two bathrooms. I am happy to report the family room/studio area is, for the most part, complete. The contractor teases me and calls my desk, workbench and computer area my 'hidey hole' (when they couldn't find me - that's where I was hiding from them!) and it's up and running. I installed Windows 8.1 and somehow got my email address with an additional 'd' in it and have no idea how to fix it. Does this mean they won't annoy me now? How are things in Seattle? And how are you? OH......ordered two boxes of leather scrap boxes with the colors needed for 'our' gate leather art piece. I'm using your dream idea and hope I can do it justice. I wish I could start now but alas.....too much construction going on. I thank you again my friend for leading me in that direction!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> No - dust still rules but the tile install in the living room will finish the terra cotta - less red dust! Then on to the two bathrooms. I am happy to report the family room/studio area is, for the most part, complete. The contractor teases me and calls my desk, workbench and computer area my 'hidey hole' (when they couldn't find me - that's where I was hiding from them!) and it's up and running. I installed Windows 8.1 and somehow got my email address with an additional 'd' in it and have no idea how to fix it. Does this mean they won't annoy me now? How are things in Seattle? And how are you? OH......ordered two boxes of leather scrap boxes with the colors needed for 'our' gate leather art piece. I'm using your dream idea and hope I can do it justice. I wish I could start now but alas.....too much construction going on. I thank you again my friend for leading me in that direction!


Dust will always rule but at least the worst is coming to more control :lol: Having done tile work and then hardwood floors it is like one extreme to the other. But when its done its done for which you will truly enjoy. Back in the day we used unsealed tile and grout so had that process to complete but still kept dust at bay for awhile. In the meantime my I suggest you get your microfibers up to order since they have many new forms now on the market and all are great for tile (as well as cleaning cars replacing the standby sponge--which I don't mind since mine seemed to dry rot between seasons waiting to be used again).

So glad to hear the sky and prairie have arrived as well for the Spirit to help you bring them together. Compared to eastern cultures that is like bringing ying and yang together which is tumultuous but harmonious at the same time which the Spirit will help you that balance. May the force be with you!!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> In the meantime my I suggest you get your microfibers up to order since they have many new forms now on the market and all are great for tile (as well as cleaning cars replacing the standby sponge--which I don't mind since mine seemed to dry rot between seasons waiting to be used again).


Microfiber cleaning cloths for dishes, tile, faucets, anything that needs to be spot-free and sparkly have to be the best inventions since buttered toast. I get large packages of them at Costco and can't imagine using anything else in the kitchen and bath and for dusting. I've been in my apartment for three years and all the fixtures still look like new. No, I'm not on the company payroll, though they did invite me to be honorary Chairman of the Board. You don't wash cars in Durango---you just keep driving them around looking like somebody threw up on them till the next rain storm washes them and then you drive through mud puddles and start all over again. :roll:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I will be glad to know what is actually "my" dust versus that plus what the tile installers are creating. I did learn a lesson today......dog bowls should be stainless steel. I picked up Kota's china bowl, it slipped out of my hand and e-x-p-l-o-d-e-d as it hit the tile!! Ruby is quiet and patient - Kota not so much - and by the time I got that mess cleaned up, emptied and refilled the nearby water bowl (plastic) dinner was a tad late and she was 'talking' to me in unfriendly terms. By micro-fiber are you talking about the thin cloths that are like a chamois or those thicker ones that I can never completely wring all the water from? I need easy......work is cutting into my creative time! My cousin gifted me with a streakless glass/window cleaning cloth and it is cool beans for windows which usually look worse after I 'clean' them than before.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I will be glad to know what is actually "my" dust versus that plus what the tile installers are creating. I did learn a lesson today......dog bowls should be stainless steel. I picked up Kota's china bowl, it slipped out of my hand and e-x-p-l-o-d-e-d as it hit the tile!! Ruby is quiet and patient - Kota not so much - and by the time I got that mess cleaned up, emptied and refilled the nearby water bowl (plastic) dinner was a tad late and she was 'talking' to me in unfriendly terms. By micro-fiber are you talking about the thin cloths that are like a chamois or those thicker ones that I can never completely wring all the water from? I need easy......work is cutting into my creative time! My cousin gifted me with a streakless glass/window cleaning cloth and it is cool beans for windows which usually look worse after I 'clean' them than before.


Sharon, my cloths just say "Detailers Preference" and eurow.com 800 747-7452on the label. They look a little like terry cloth on both sides but shorter nap. They break up the water droplets into microscopic bits that dry like you've used polish and they don't hold water so when I'm done I don't wring, I just hang inside my cabinet door to dry. I can't imagine anything more efficient or effective, but who knows what wonders technology hath wrought this week.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Microfiber cleaning cloths for dishes, tile, faucets, anything that needs to be spot-free and sparkly have to be the best inventions since buttered toast. I get large packages of them at Costco and can't imagine using anything else in the kitchen and bath and for dusting. I've been in my apartment for three years and all the fixtures still look like new. No, I'm not on the company payroll, though they did invite me to be honorary Chairman of the Board. You don't wash cars in Durango---you just keep driving them around looking like somebody threw up on them till the next rain storm washes them and then you drive through mud puddles and start all over again. :roll:


A blogger I follow got stuck in some the notorious clay in the mountains around Durango. In attempts to get out they lost their muffler and so when they did get help and drove into town they claim it was like being a homeless person on Rodeo Drive--not very welcoming.

I promise not to mention that you use synthetic fibers when you should be using natural fibers only. Wool is the greatest absorber of moisture, has no chemicals involved with its processing and above all doesn't smell like synthetic fibers. :?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I will be glad to know what is actually "my" dust versus that plus what the tile installers are creating. I did learn a lesson today......dog bowls should be stainless steel. I picked up Kota's china bowl, it slipped out of my hand and e-x-p-l-o-d-e-d as it hit the tile!! Ruby is quiet and patient - Kota not so much - and by the time I got that mess cleaned up, emptied and refilled the nearby water bowl (plastic) dinner was a tad late and she was 'talking' to me in unfriendly terms. By micro-fiber are you talking about the thin cloths that are like a chamois or those thicker ones that I can never completely wring all the water from? I need easy......work is cutting into my creative time! My cousin gifted me with a streakless glass/window cleaning cloth and it is cool beans for windows which usually look worse after I 'clean' them than before.


There are all sorts of uses for microfiber these days. The cloths was a way for the industry to get used to making fabric rather than their disaster with other polys in the past. They have gone way beyond that and my favorite is my microfiber mop that was invented for car washing that has been expanded to other items like dusters and now my favorite window cleaner that can be flipped and then a drying system so took care of any streaks that are common on what people think is pure glass. Most of the E glass has a synthetic coating which works better with all purpose cleaner rather than glass cleaner like the windows in my '07 vehicle.

My favorite, that I got my family addicted to, are the mixed microfiber/cotton terry cloth dish towels that leave glass streak free and without lint! With my huge amount of glassware, glass tableware and glass bakeware I wouldn't be able to live without them. I even have the new dish drain microfiber pad that is just wonderful since it dries in just minutes and leaves the counter dry--no need for the old dish rack of yore. I thought I could be an entrepreneur with my glass dish detailing I've done for myself for many years. When proposing my business I got great compliments on how much better even "clean" glasses look after my process (it removes the shipping wax that they are all coated with before retail) and then polished with my microfibers--they couldn't justify the additional costs to their bottom line so that fizzled.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sharon. I hope you have invested in some of the foam mats/rugs for where you plan on standing for any length of time. Your feet, ankles, calves, knees and hips will be ever so grateful.

Just imagine NormaB, al naturale, with her "holey" asymmetrical shawl draped demurely down her spine with of course a very expensive custom made shawl pin standing on your freshly mopped tile floor appearing like she is walking on water :-o :shock: her red hair coordinating with the time color--center fold for the book of course.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Sharon. I hope you have invested in some of the foam mats/rugs for where you plan on standing for any length of time. Your feet, ankles, calves, knees and hips will be ever so grateful.


I'm starting to question my sanity in putting this tile down - and now it causes leg problems too? Oh drat. Seriously, I know you are right - have sciatic nerve problem at present and hard surfaces are difficult for that and standing is impossible for any length of time. I've learned in the past 3 days that rolling chairs which didn't move on carpeting can go 0 to 60 in a second, tile on the floor causes ceramics in your hands to explode on impact, if the rate of dust occurrence remains constant - the old carpet was hiding so much dust/dirt, and that without the carpet to absorb the sound the TV volume can be lowered. But.......it looks cool beans!!!!!!!!! ROFL


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm starting to question my sanity in putting this tile down - and now it causes leg problems too? Oh drat. Seriously, I know you are right - have sciatic nerve problem at present and hard surfaces are difficult for that and standing is impossible for any length of time. I've learned in the past 3 days that rolling chairs which didn't move on carpeting can go 0 to 60 in a second, tile on the floor causes ceramics in your hands to explode on impact, if the rate of dust occurrence remains constant - the old carpet was hiding so much dust/dirt, and that without the carpet to absorb the sound the TV volume can be lowered. But.......it looks cool beans!!!!!!!!! ROFL


Why my mother only used the mauve colored very expensive version in her foyer and bought all the tiles left in that dye lot/color. I had planned ahead and got non-slip rugs with ponderosa pine cones printed on them. Wouldn't you know it I had all the tile down except for the last center piece (had no cut pieces from wall and foyer divider so spaced them with equal grout spaces). My dad had concreted the subfloor to prevent cracking transfer. All went well until this last tile. She was standing by with camera for the occasion and as I went to place the tile in place it split right down the center--my dad had misses a small stone near the threshold edge which acted like a tile splitter. :hunf:

The foam pads now come in various densities of foam so shop for what you like. We learned in commercial kitchens the hard facts so that has been resolved. The breakage issue is another fact but most things break on other hard surfaces as well and even padded vinyl so just enjoy the durability instead. I wont share my secret to make them have a wet look because it can be deadly for older people walking on them.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Just imagine NormaB, al naturale, with her "holey" asymmetrical shawl draped demurely down her spine with of course a very expensive custom made shawl pin standing on your freshly mopped tile floor appearing like she is walking on water :-o :shock: her red hair coordinating with the time color--center fold for the book of course.


Wholly Mother! Wait---WHAT? :shock: Oh well, if I get to be center fold I guess it's all cool. :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Wholly Mother! Wait---WHAT? :shock: Oh well, if I get to be center fold I guess it's all cool. :thumbup:


Disgo seems to like redheads..................

I found my knitting bowls - Wildflower, a WIP, was in one and would you believe Samana has disappeared? Maybe a higher power decided I needed a break and hid it? If you ever even consider even a partial home remodel, go check yourself into a mental clinic where you have no rights to sign legal documents! I will be pleased (except for the main bathroom where I'm feeling I goofed with my tile choice but we will continue on....) when it's all done, hopefully before I die.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Wholly Mother! Wait---WHAT? :shock: Oh well, if I get to be center fold I guess it's all cool. :thumbup:


Not just the centerfold but you will bestowed to wear the most expensive custom made shawl pin ever made--not to worry because there will be five armed guards to protect it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Disgo seems to like redheads..................
> 
> I found my knitting bowls - Wildflower, a WIP, was in one and would you believe Samana has disappeared? Maybe a higher power decided I needed a break and hid it? If you ever even consider even a partial home remodel, go check yourself into a mental clinic where you have no rights to sign legal documents! I will be pleased (except for the main bathroom where I'm feeling I goofed with my tile choice but we will continue on....) when it's all done, hopefully before I die.


I was a red head but was hard to tell with the dark brown pigment that went with it. My genetic skin though gave it away because the UV rays loved me.

You have my sympathies since my mother built a whole house including helping build the 24 foot central fireplace that only had one hallway wide wall on the fourth side--half in the purple shale and the other in green. The mauve tile in the foyer went with the purple side of the living room where I put up my first silk wall paper wall of the foyer--mauve/silver floral sweeps on moire gray. My mother did the tiling around the guest whirlpool tub and I did the shower. When she got her diagnosis my brother came and put a huge hand rail system on her beautiful tile so she could use the tub--she never did.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> I was a red head but was hard to tell with the dark brown pigment that went with it. My genetic skin though gave it away because the UV rays loved me.
> 
> You have my sympathies since my mother built a whole house including helping build the 24 foot central fireplace that only had one hallway wide wall on the fourth side--half in the purple shale and the other in green. The mauve tile in the foyer went with the purple side of the living room where I put up my first silk wall paper wall of the foyer--mauve/silver floral sweeps on moire gray. My mother did the tiling around the guest whirlpool tub and I did the shower. When she got her diagnosis my brother came and put a huge hand rail system on her beautiful tile so she could use the tub--she never did.


Loss of a parent is always sad and it sounds as though you had a close relationship with her. About a year after my Mom died I started to realize all the questions I should have thought to ask, had taken more photos, ask how to do this or that, ask 'why' about certain family situations. Mom had Alzheimer's so the loss of memories and facts happened before her death (she thought I was a nurse most of the time), Daddy was dying of cancer and my husband had Alzheimer's and brain/lung cancer - there was so much to do that those thoughts didn't occur to me for a long time afterward. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

My problem is I don't need a pattern to make mistakes since I am a new knitter.  

So I may not be the right person to comment on this.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Loss of a parent is always sad and it sounds as though you had a close relationship with her. About a year after my Mom died I started to realize all the questions I should have thought to ask, had taken more photos, ask how to do this or that, ask 'why' about certain family situations. Mom had Alzheimer's so the loss of memories and facts happened before her death (she thought I was a nurse most of the time), Daddy was dying of cancer and my husband had Alzheimer's and brain/lung cancer - there was so much to do that those thoughts didn't occur to me for a long time afterward. I'm sorry for your loss.


You had way more to deal with so don't beat yourself up on "what ifs" since you gave what you had which is to be commended more than anything else. Most families just throw up their hands and leave the situations for others to take care of (I know having worked in my profession of 40+ years in acute care settings with life/death constantly at bay). My mother had her "faculties" until the tumor paralyzed her. One morning she giggled and said "I was going to surprise you this morning and be sitting up in that chair all dressed." I explained she would have looked more like the cartoon of the wrinkly puddle of flesh with her eyes and mouth peering out saying "Help! I've fallen and can't get up!" for which we both laughed until tears of reality flowed. When she came to me after her death, walking out of that hallway door and laughing "See, I can walk" I knew she was happy and was in a much better place.

She wanted to be amongst people she knew from the care center (small town and knew them all while taking care of her father) and I later regretted having her stay in her new house starring up at her unfinished ceilings but no use in beating oneself up. My internist SIL gave her a journal to write all her thoughts and memories into for her grandchildren, but SIL didn't know my mother hated writing by then so it was blank.

I had a close friend who was my second mother and after "saving" her from her mouth being full of mucous while there for my routine visit at another care center. I had come with my mother's radiation turban I had made her so I could see if my second mother wanted some for her bald head. Got her to the sink mirror and she liked it and ordered a gold and silver. Got her back to bed when she looked at me with pupiless eyes and said "Who are you?". She died two days later. This all happened many years ago but still seems like yesterday to me.

You enjoy the fruits you have been given since you deserve ever bit. I didn't come out so well so just enjoy what I have been given and that will be that. I'm grateful for the roof over my head and all that I get and seeing the sun and hearing the birds in the morning. That is reward enough for me--and kindred spirits like you to share time and thoughts with.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

ssusan said:


> My problem is I don't need a pattern to make mistakes since I am a new knitter.
> 
> So I may not be the right person to comment on this.


*You then are not a "new" knitter but an "expert" knitter with the new techniques MAM, MAS, OOPs etc. all ready under your belt. You have what is called "design element" talents that itsy/Ravelry/Craftsy people pay good money to learn!!!*


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so glad some KPers have taken up this technique as there was a gorgeous example of a cable recently posted with a "burp" that many recommended she continue to "burp" on a regular basis and make it, I quote a design element.....

Now if more would share their Oopes    more would get a well rounded picture of what others are now doing.

The slanted turning edge has been becoming more rare recently so there needs more practice with this technique--I can't even find a You Tube tutorial to share this specific technique with everyone and I know there are those that do it beautifully that have to stay in the shadows when they should be sharing this most rare example (its utilized on the edge of the shawl provided but not listed in the glossary).


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Just imagine NormaB, al naturale, with her "holey" asymmetrical shawl draped demurely down her spine with of course a very expensive custom made shawl pin standing on your freshly mopped tile floor appearing like she is walking on water :-o :shock: her red hair coordinating with the time color--center fold for the book of course.


Alright, here is the now famous promised photo of Norma NOT au natural but fully clothed in the Samana summer lace top that gave me and others such pains. I actually love it and may someday make another in a brighter color. And just for kicks, a little cabinet (before and after) which I got for $20 and refinished in paint and copper foil, to put my knitting tools in beside my knitting chair.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Samana, the cabinet and YOU are all beautiful! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

You a foxy lady!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

You are too nice!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Both the Samana and the cabinet are fantastic--well worth all that time and energy!!! But who would expect less from such a gifted person :thumbup:

Great idea (especially at that price) for use of the cabinet. Of course you felt lined the drawers to hold all those expensive sterling silver cabled knitting needles you own--wouldn't want scratch marks on your US 9 - 15s would we :-o :shock:

Now you've made me frog my sample for the faggoting since yours looks WAY better than mine   :?

*Errata*: Post to BeadsbyBeadz should have read "coordinating with the *tile* color".

Memo to Publisher: Need to re-shoot centerfold due to hair changes--Love the newer version so come up with a better idea. Maybe sitting sideways wearing Samana on newly finished cabinet with a demure tiara and crystal chandelier over head???? White plaster worked walls with French doors showing out of focus green Colorado mountains. Photo shop the tile floor in--don't need to create more dust for BeadsbyBeadz to need to contend with.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Both the Samana and the cabinet are fantastic--well worth all that time and energy!!! But who would expect less from such a gifted person :thumbup:
> 
> Great idea (especially at that price) for use of the cabinet. Of course you felt lined the drawers to hold all those expensive sterling silver cabled knitting needles you own--wouldn't want scratch marks on your US 9 - 15s would we :-o :shock:
> 
> ...


Well who knew that NormaB had silver needles! Yes, great care must be taken with those babies.

NormaB's hair color will be perfect with the new tile - and yes - no dust (or dog and cat hair - daily vacuuming or more doncha know??) will work for me.

Note: I've still not found my Samana - nor the yarn or pattern. It must be lost with some of the supplies which seem to have taken a hike too. If anyone considers remodeling.....just hit yourself in the head with a hammer and drink 15 strong cups of coffee - same headache and jitters and costs so much less!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Both the Samana and the cabinet are fantastic--well worth all that time and energy!!! But who would expect less from such a gifted person :thumbup:
> 
> Great idea (especially at that price) for use of the cabinet. Of course you felt lined the drawers to hold all those expensive sterling silver cabled knitting needles you own--wouldn't want scratch marks on your US 9 - 15s would we :-o :shock:
> 
> ...


I try not to brag too much about my special needles. The solid gold ones though are my favorites. I guess the tiara will work but should be studded with topaz stones to match my coloring. Diamonds are just too cold. I don't mind a little dust on the tile, see I think it looks so much more realistic, and organic too. The setting otherwise is quite acceptable for the centerfold. Let me know when to expect the photographers.

I'm sorry about the frogging. I'll try to mess up a little more the next time to take off some of the pressure.

Norma


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Well who knew that NormaB had silver needles! Yes, great care must be taken with those babies.
> 
> NormaB's hair color will be perfect with the new tile - and yes - no dust (or dog and cat hair - daily vacuuming or more doncha know??) will work for me.
> 
> Note: I've still not found my Samana - nor the yarn or pattern. It must be lost with some of the supplies which seem to have taken a hike too. If anyone considers remodeling.....just hit yourself in the head with a hammer and drink 15 strong cups of coffee - same headache and jitters and costs so much less!


What kind of vacuum do you have? Canister or upright? I might have the perfect solution for you!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> I try not to brag too much about my special needles. The solid gold ones though are my favorites. I guess the tiara will work but should be studded with topaz stones to match my coloring. Diamonds are just too cold. I don't mind a little dust on the tile, see I think it looks so much more realistic, and organic too. The setting otherwise is quite acceptable for the centerfold. Let me know when to expect the photographers.
> 
> I'm sorry about the frogging. I'll try to mess up a little more the next time to take off some of the pressure.
> 
> Norma


Are those the ones with nugget end stops :-o :shock: :?:
I thought those were only for display (like crossed swords) along with the gilded furniture to give that extra special nobility appearance like Louis XIV, Sun God himself. Note the suggestion to the photographer was an homage to Louisy with the impression of ones' palatial estate through the French doors. Unfortunately, rebooking such distinguished photographers is such a problem finding a time when they "might" be available again.

Topaz would be perfect since its my birthstone--just not the ones that have been irradiated :?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> What kind of vacuum do you have? Canister or upright? I might have the perfect solution for you!


Central Vac System (Beam)..............


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Are those the ones with nugget end stops :-o :shock: :?:
> Topaz would be perfect since its my birthstone--just not the ones that have been irradiated :?


No no dear, these are the ones with large opal stones on the end stops because that's MY birthstone. Could also be tourmaline but they're a bit harder to come by. I'm so glad you like the topaz. They always make me feel very tigerish.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I do agree with the posed photo, Gordon. I'm sure you can find a reputable glamor photographer among your many friends. Love the tunic (samana), Norma and what you've done to the chest (of drawers) BUT who doesn't love diamonds? :lol: Although I have to admit I love topaz since it's my birthstone, too! Silver needles? All that polishing :thumbdown: Why not swarovski crystal?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> No no dear, these are the ones with large opal stones on the end stops because that's MY birthstone. Could also be tourmaline but they're a bit harder to come by. I'm so glad you like the topaz. They always make me feel very tigerish.


What are your favorite types of opals--still have my bolero slip tie that my rock hound great uncle made with Montana opals he had found especially for me.

Topaz is part Scorpion you know. The blues are pretty but when I found out what they do to the topaz to get them that way I don't now (like the poor dyed orchids they sell in the store--if I wanted dyed carnations I would buy them but never will--viva la natural!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> I do agree with the posed photo, Gordon. I'm sure you can find a reputable glamor photographer among your many friends. Love the tunic (samana), Norma and what you've done to the chest (of drawers) BUT who doesn't love diamonds? :lol: Although I have to admit I love topaz since it's my birthstone, too! Silver needles? All that polishing :thumbdown: Why not swarovski crystal?


The photographers that are worth anything are never available :hunf:

I agree with Norma about the diamonds. During one of my many robberies the thieves had the nerve to take my two carrot Topaz and scratched an antique mirror that was worth way more than most diamonds  Diamonds are no longer a "precious stone" since they can be made.

As for silver with her appropriately lined drawers a once a year swipe with water moistened microfiber is all it takes now--even my cheap elector-plate maintains better now using that method!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I bow to the master of all things elegant! :lol:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Roni Masse said:


> I do agree with the posed photo, Gordon. I'm sure you can find a reputable glamor photographer among your many friends. Love the tunic (samana), Norma and what you've done to the chest (of drawers) BUT who doesn't love diamonds? :lol: Although I have to admit I love topaz since it's my birthstone, too! Silver needles? All that polishing :thumbdown: Why not swarovski crystal?


Thank you! I don't know if you followed other threads about that lace top, but it was a b--- (bear) to knit because the directions were rather garbled. What I finished wasn't what was pictured, but with perseverance (spell that OCD) it came out fine and I love it.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> What are your favorite types of opals--still have my bolero slip tie that my rock hound great uncle made with Montana opals he had found especially for me.
> 
> Topaz is part Scorpion you know. The blues are pretty but when I found out what they do to the topaz to get them that way I don't now (like the poor dyed orchids they sell in the store--if I wanted dyed carnations I would buy them but never will--viva la natural!


I prefer the fire opals from Australia. Black is nice too. But I must tell you that if I stayed away from everything that has questionable sources/treatments/handling I'd only be able to go around sans clothing or shoes, eat nothing but dust (which is probably laced with all sorts of radiation and natural as well as man-made pollutants) wear a big plastic bubble on my head so as not to breathe less than perfect air, and never using salt or sugar. I'm too old to worry about such things so I go along dressing, eating, and inhaling without compunction. My favorite response to all the naysayers is "What. I may die YOUNG?" or "You really think my doing that will save the world?" Many of our opals and diamonds and other fine gems came from a time when mining was not a nice thing, some of our fine ivory figurines were from long ago slaughtered elephants, and most of our clothing today from the finest stores is still made by sweat labor in horrible conditions. Until mankind as a whole recognizes the sanctity of life we'll still murder unborn children, trade on human weaknesses and needs, and allow terrorists to rule our lives.

Oh damn! My soapbox just broke!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

The blacks are my favorites with their myriads of colors--kind of like an Amish jewel.

I just had to take a nausea pill and apply several coats of Aveeno (No that's NOT Beano) to my hands and skin just thinking of that man made fiber of HPHT/CVD just being near your delicate porcelain skin.... :-o :shock: I'm going to faint!!!

And to think they still are killing people with our greed for stones and metals just like they have always done--wouldn't want to have the consumer pay more. Lets see what is the definition of a pimp???!!! What happened to robotics and fracking? Too much up front costs I'm afraid.

Well I'll get my people contacting people as soon as my thumbs start working again.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Thank you! I don't know if you followed other threads about that lace top, but it was a b--- (bear) to knit because the directions were rather garbled. What I finished wasn't what was pictured, but with perseverance (spell that OCD) it came out fine and I love it.


Oh she knows all about it since a northwest meadow lark told her all about it and had her look at the beautiful outcome. She is a tough old nurse that doesn't take directions well so takes an act of Congress to look at things.
Now if I could only get her to watch "Always" which was filmed while flying over by my immense estate, Ponderosa, next to the foot hills of the Cabinet Mountains.

Memo to Art Department: What about a pose with a demure Norma B with a horrified expression. with appropriate attire as previously discussed lying on a boulder with a towering Grizzly in full teeth baring, claws extended and snarling mouth (drool optional at this point) standing behind her like King Kong????


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Oh she knows all about it since a northwest meadow lark told her all about it and had her look at the beautiful outcome. She is a tough old nurse that doesn't take directions well so takes an act of Congress to look at things.
> Now if I could only get her to watch "Always" which was filmed while flying over by my immense estate, Ponderosa, next to the foot hills of the Cabinet Mountains.
> 
> Memo to Art Department: What about a pose with a demure Norma B with a horrified expression. with appropriate attire as previously discussed lying on a boulder with a towering Grizzly in full teeth baring, claws extended and snarling mouth (drool optional at this point) standing behind her like King Kong????


Considering how lacy Samana is.......they'll think the bear got her! OOOh.....horror show.

I was lucky enough to receive as a gift a beautiful older topaz from a mine that played out in Bolivia in the 1950's (per gemologist my jeweler sent it to when the stone was polished). It is such a gorgeous dark color; the jeweler had to make another gold piece for the mounting which was missing when I got it. Mom wasn't sure what the stone was but knew I would love the old mounting and she was so right.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Considering how lacy Samana is.......they'll think the bear got her! OOOh.....horror show.
> 
> I was lucky enough to receive as a gift a beautiful older topaz from a mine that played out in Bolivia in the 1950's (per gemologist my jeweler sent it to when the stone was polished). It is such a gorgeous dark color; the jeweler had to make another gold piece for the mounting which was missing when I got it. Mom wasn't sure what the stone was but knew I would love the old mounting and she was so right.


OH Sharon! Can I borrow that for the photo shoot? Please please please? I'd be super careful not to break it!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Oh she knows all about it since a northwest meadow lark told her all about it and had her look at the beautiful outcome. She is a tough old nurse that doesn't take directions well so takes an act of Congress to look at things.
> Now if I could only get her to watch "Always" which was filmed while flying over by my immense estate, Ponderosa, next to the foot hills of the Cabinet Mountains.
> 
> Memo to Art Department: What about a pose with a demure Norma B with a horrified expression. with appropriate attire as previously discussed lying on a boulder with a towering Grizzly in full teeth baring, claws extended and snarling mouth (drool optional at this point) standing behind her like King Kong????


Ummm, Memo to Art Department: Any boulder I've ever tripped over was really hard so if I'm to drape over one please supply sufficient padding. I don't have a lot of my own. And if you bring on that live grisly you'll have to find another model. I break out in hives whenever I get close to one.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> OH Sharon! Can I borrow that for the photo shoot? Please please please? I'd be super careful not to break it!


Why is it I think if you 'borrow' it, it's the last time I'll ever see it? ROFL It'll be the old "the bear ate your ring" story.................


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Why is it I think if you 'borrow' it, it's the last time I'll ever see it? ROFL It'll be the old "the bear ate your ring" story.................


That would be a very feasible alibi/excuse! I must remember it. :roll:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> That would be a very feasible alibi/excuse! I must remember it. :roll:


Hives or no hives, you'd be following that bear and scratching through bear scat until you decided to tell me the truth!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Ummm, Memo to Art Department: Any boulder I've ever tripped over was really hard so if I'm to drape over one please supply sufficient padding. I don't have a lot of my own. And if you bring on that live grisly you'll have to find another model. I break out in hives whenever I get close to one.


There will of course cushy patches of moss. The grizzly will be the one used for commercials and your exposure won't be necessary since there are green screens. I can't afford the public out cry for the abuse of bears :? :!:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Hives or no hives, you'd be following that bear and scratching through bear scat until you decided to tell me the truth!


She wouldn't do that--quicker just to make it some soakers and problem solved :roll:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Back on topic:

This is just my opinion but I think this would qualify for some category in my book--not sure where to place it though.

For those with entirely too much time on their hands and want to jump into the asymmetrical world in the worst way, and add some open work to stir the pot

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/4/3/1396513059240-gracie_girly_top_revised.pdf

I can understand all the iterations to girly but a Turkish Waistcoat? Haven't been there but do the remnants of the Ottoman Empire still wear something like this. Almost reminds me of the Royal Greek Guard uniform top--they wear white tights below. What about Panicked Pinafore or Jiggly Jello Jumper :-o :shock: :?: :?: :?:

Sorry my translation isn't the best but why does one need a sweep of buttons on a tab (just saying). Doesn't this appear to you also as a cropped flamenco dress that someone disliked the uneven hemline (Spanish Swirl! That's it! Or Whirling Dervish?) Better yet American Girl Gypsy Rose.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> This is just my opinion but I think this would qualify for some category in my book--not sure where to place it though.
> 
> ...


I suppose I'm picturing it with spit up milk all over the front of it and embedded in the buttons. But then I'm not a 'baby' person - my dogs are - they think they're tasty.......... (Joke I use at the vet's office which nearly caused him to have a coronary.)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I suppose I'm picturing it with spit up milk all over the front of it and embedded in the buttons. But then I'm not a 'baby' person - my dogs are - they think they're tasty.......... (Joke I use at the vet's office which nearly caused him to have a coronary.)


 :-o :-o :-o :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> :-o :-o :-o :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thought that was funny, did ya? LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Thought that was funny, did ya? LOL


Groannnnnnn. 16 lashes with a we noodle!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

My brother is a vet and has all sorts of gross jokes--Why I was known as Harry the Gross's Brother all through college :hunf: No wonder stars husband take a back seat to fame.

I was imagining the sweet little cutie running around on a sugar buzz with that "waistcoat" on. Guess they don't wear shirt waist dresses in Turkey.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Memo to photography department. Nix the griz and go with suspended fairy dressed in Gracie Girl blah blah blah blah.

Have nymph Norma draped on soft grassy bank by bubbling brook. Nix tiara and jewels--bird on her out stretched finger and some flowers in hair.

Gas up the old wind bags we need 41 more comments to go :roll:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Memo to photography department. Nix the griz and go with suspended fairy dressed in Gracie Girl blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Have nymph Norma draped on soft grassy bank by bubbling brook. Nix tiara and jewels--bird on her out stretched finger and some flowers in hair.
> 
> Gas up the old wind bags we need 41 more comments to go :roll:


I like it! I even have the bubbling brook (well, if we add some soda and maybe throw in some vodka just for good measure). Please use a homely fairy----I would hate being upstaged. Oh, and just to keep this on track, we both need to be sporting our HAND KNITS.

Norma the Nymph


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Memo to photography department. Nix the griz and go with suspended fairy dressed in Gracie Girl blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Have nymph Norma draped on soft grassy bank by bubbling brook. Nix tiara and jewels--bird on her out stretched finger and some flowers in hair.
> 
> Gas up the old wind bags we need 41 more comments to go :roll:


OK - here's 42 although I don't like the 'gas bag' moniker! And methinks Miss Norma may be more experienced than that! LOL I do have it on good authority she loves puppies and dogs - perhaps you could work that into the equation..................


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Email to photography department--ditch the Shirley Temple look alike and get Honey Boo Boo's agent. Get design department to get a heavier harness and have style department rework the GGTW (whatever) thingy over in a darker topaz color and airbrush out any extenuating bulges--and no pink hair!

Keep Norma away from the V-word (Ronie Masse can explain) and get Sharon off that helium tank!

I'm talking about all the "looky-loos" that are chortling in the unknown that can't help and at least say:

Wonderful!
Just loverly what you di with thet yarn :thumbup: 
Can I get that pattern?
Please post pictures and pattern link in the future :x 
Which yarns where those made from?
Can I have my sweetie included on a pillow at Norma B's feet with a cute outfit I knit last week. (No. Bluebell is way to big and too golden--can't upstage the star you know.).
Can Norma hold my latest Gypsycream Dark Topaz Honey Bear in her other arm?
I think she looks cold and needs a shawl :-o :shock: 
I say she needs some of my colorway socks with built in jacquard patterns :?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Email to photography department--ditch the Shirley Temple look alike and get Honey Boo Boo's agent. Get design department to get a heavier harness and have style department rework the GGTW (whatever) thingy over in a darker topaz color and airbrush out any extenuating bulges--and no pink hair!
> 
> Keep Norma away from the V-word (Ronie Masse can explain) and get Sharon off that helium tank!
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!! Dis, I think everyone may be just a bit overwhelmed with this exchange---that said, I do like Sharon's suggestion about puppies. If I can be holding one (in the picture) that promises not to p on me lets go for that.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Dis, I think everyone may be just a bit overwhelmed with this exchange---that said, I do like Sharon's suggestion about puppies. If I can be holding one (in the picture) that promises not to p on me lets go for that.


One never works with children or puppies :?
Just trying to get the lookers stirred a bit to keep the post going. I need DonnieK on the case who could whip'em into shape in no time!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> One never works with children or puppies :?
> Just trying to get the lookers stirred a bit to keep the post going. I need DonnieK on the case who could whip'em into shape in no time!


OK, I'll bow to the master's experience and knowledge about the puppy. Maybe a nice big cuddly sheep dog? You know, that would tie nicely into wool yarns. I'm just trying to think outside the box, or the knitting bag. :roll:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I do like some asymmetrical designs. Somehow, though, this one just strikes me in the wrong way. It's just a little TOO asymmetrical. I can see how some people would like it; it's just not quite my style. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

One should never work with babies or puppies, however a Golden Retriever puppy can not be put in that category as they are just too cute to ignore. Norma has never has a bad photo shoot with an adoring pup looking up at her as she gently lifts him/her onto her lap. Kisses ensue(from the puppy to Norma). Norma with her animal loving heart (forget the grizzly) can't resist as the puppy steals her heart and home. Norma, lying on a grizzly bear rug dressed in her safari outfit, golden Topaz ring and bracelet shining, looking great in tan with a lace handkit symmetrical scarf in a blue and purple colorway to enhance her eyes and long golden -there's that word again- flowing hair gently blowing in the wind. The puppy falls asleep in her arms and Norma, quite naturally, steals the show as the camera moves in for a closeup of the adoration on her face. The golden color of pup blends nicely with the khaki of her safari outfit. It's a love story of epic proportions and the camera catches it all in living color as the crowd goes wild!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I do like some asymmetrical designs. Somehow, though, this one just strikes me in the wrong way. It's just a little TOO asymmetrical. I can see how some people would like it; it's just not quite my style. :roll: :wink:


I'm definitely with you on that opinion. Just like the designers that come up with crazy bias created ideas that have no concept what so ever of what bias is or how to deal with it.

I had many styled asymmetrical garments in my couture business and they were classically tailored. Am considering re-introducing them (over fifty years old now) in another line but with all the "distorted" ones now I'm not so sure that is such a great idea. The ones I sold the most where done in black lower garments with white/metallic tweed crossed upper garments. My friend's most requested garment was a Balman that she made in wool jersey with a long left neckline to hem line flange with opening for coordinating fabric belt (still have the Vogue pattern).

Thank you for your reply since I was hoping for more input before making my final decision.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> One should never work with babies or puppies, however a Golden Retriever puppy can not be put in that category as they are just too cute to ignore. Norma has never has a bad photo shoot with an adoring pup looking up at her as she gently lifts him/her onto her lap. Kisses ensue(from the puppy to Norma). Norma with her animal loving heart (forget the grizzly) can't resist as the puppy steals her heart and home. Norma, lying on a grizzly bear rug dressed in her safari outfit, golden Topaz ring and bracelet shining, looking great in tan with a lace handkit symmetrical scarf in a blue and purple colorway to enhance her eyes and long golden -there's that word again- flowing hair gently blowing in the wind. The puppy falls asleep in her arms and Norma, quite naturally, steals the show as the camera moves in for a closeup of the adoration on her face. The golden color of pup blends nicely with the khaki of her safari outfit. It's a love story of epic proportions and the camera catches it all in living color as the crowd goes wild!


Get this looney toon woman out of the studio. Send her over to Warner Bros since she will fit right in--hoo hoo!

Scrap golden pup and go back to fluffy shoo shoo with overhanging Boo Boo (who is deathly allergic to Golden Retrievers). May use shawl draped demurely over close shrub but not Norma wearing it. And put that pillow back under her feet and definitely no "kissy-pooing" with Norma (too many stops for make up readjustments). Limit Boo Boo's time in the harness and have her say something adorable to the poofy pup to get it to look up.

*Quiet on the set! :shock: :shock: :shock: ACTION!!!*


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Get this looney toon woman out of the studio. Send her over to Warner Bros since she will fit right in--hoo hoo!
> 
> Scrap golden pup and go back to fluffy shoo shoo with overhanging Boo Boo (who is deathly allergic to Golden Retrievers). May use shawl draped demurely over close shrub but not Norma wearing it. And put that pillow back under her feet and definitely no "kissy-pooing" with Norma (too many stops for make up readjustments). Limit Boo Boo's time in the harness and have her say something adorable to the poofy pup to get it to look up.
> 
> *Quiet on the set! :shock: :shock: :shock: ACTION!!!*


Oh pooh! (All caps.) I don't want any Fluffies or Boo Boos! I just know they'll be upstaging me and stealing the whole show with their squirming and yapping and p-ing all over the place!! I think I'll just lock myself in my dressing room (the one with the huge gold sparkly star on the door) and pout. (Place more caps on the above words wherever appropriate.) I'm just so worn out by all this bickering about settings, and puppies and backdrops and babbling brooks and stuff maybe I'll just take a selfie and send it for the magazine. Or book. Or whatEVER. :| (Ooops. Now how did those caps slip in there? Apologies to admin who abhors capitalization.) :roll:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo wouldn't dare toss cookies in the middle of an expensive shoot and the little "mutt" would also be under contract--and may I remind you so are you! One wouldn't want a reputation by this photographer who has very loose lips let it slip out to others in the business. Unlike the Whitehouse we have no control over leaks. No threats mind you.

Let us know what you decide since we will be taking a lunch break on your dime.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

cavedwellersmum wrote:
Damn Picture not the one iI wanted will have another look


Found one this is what I can imagine being worn by the wrong people


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Honey Boo Boo wouldn't dare toss cookies in the middle of an expensive shoot and the little "mutt" would also be under contract--and may I remind you so are you! One wouldn't want a reputation by this photographer who has very loose lips let it slip out to others in the business. Unlike the Whitehouse we have no control over leaks. No threats mind you.
> 
> Let us know what you decide since we will be taking a lunch break on your dime.


Darling! Don't be all pettish. I wasn't feeling well when I wrote that and surely you KNOW I'm professional enough not to mean what I said that I didn't know you would take SO wrong. You see, I didn't want to burden you with my sad plight. Having just undergone the most dreadful, earth shaking catastrophe I wasn't myself. (If you've EVER had a broken fingernail, you'll understand just how devastated I was!) I'm sure whatever wild or tame creatures you decide will make your shoot work best will be just okey dokey with moi.

Ever your loving pooky wooky,
Norma


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I say we put Disgo in the Samana, Norma in a tutu with ribbons in her beautiful red locks - the backdrop set as the aftermath of a violent thunderstorm - rays of light emanating from the clouds, grass glistening with raindrops as if the land was covered with diamonds, butterflies entering stage left. Ruby Gi li has generously volunteered to set between them (she's part ChowChow with the same beautiful red hair) - all three with a look of wonder at the spectacular sky before them. I see an emmy ........... (or the need for Tagamet)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Glad these people are under contract since they all think everything is a reality show nowadays. Sorry you didn't attend the last mandatory meeting so have no vote or say in the matter--this is America where one must practice their rights to vote by maintaining standards.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Enough of the pleasantries. 
Norma B. how long would it take your great talented fingers to knit up the posted photo? My thinking is a bold variegated with lots of pooling would be best, don't you? I want to get this in the book and make sure the breasts aren't "perky" and more askew and you decide where the MAMs should occur to set off that spectacular asymmetrical feature. Maybe some of your well planed fagoting around the other breast (sorry I forgot to use the pen offered in the snip feature to highlight the area--one of my many WIP).

Who knows. You could become world famous and be the first to be featured on both Vogue and Vogue Knitting simultaneously. With of course an appearance on the family owned GMA explain your fashion technique to Lara Spencer. Now to just find the right 62" bustline model to get the right stretch from the fabric.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Enough of the pleasantries.
> Norma B. how long would it take your great talented fingers to knit up the posted photo? My thinking is a bold variegated with lots of pooling would be best, don't you? I want to get this in the book and make sure the breasts aren't "perky" and more askew and you decide where the MAMs should occur to set off that spectacular asymmetrical feature. Maybe some of your well planed fagoting around the other breast (sorry I forgot to use the pen offered in the snip feature to highlight the area--one of my many WIP).
> 
> Who knows. You could become world famous and be the first to be featured on both Vogue and Vogue Knitting simultaneously. With of course an appearance on the family owned GMA explain your fashion technique to Lara Spencer. Now to just find the right 62" bustline model to get the right stretch from the fabric.


Criminy! Gotta tell you if I was all pinched up like that mannequin I'd not be photographed even in a mackinaw! As for any possibility of my knitting the little yellow number----how cold do you think it'll ever get in "that place"? And don't give me any of that "under contract" diatribe----my contract says I don't have to do anything that would besmirch my reputation or make me look silly so just forget it. It's me and Samana (or my turquoise and jade creation) or none at all. And then there's the one I'm working on right now that'll really make you crazy. Vertical multicolor stripes. Woohoo!

Oh wait. I just looked again. Maybe I could use the hole over the right, ummm you know in one of my designs. Very catchy that.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Criminy! Gotta tell you if I was all pinched up like that mannequin I'd not be photographed even in a mackinaw! As for any possibility of my knitting the little yellow number----how cold do you think it'll ever get in "that place"? And don't give me any of that "under contract" diatribe----my contract says I don't have to do anything that would besmirch my reputation or make me look silly so just forget it. It's me and Samana (or my turquoise and jade creation) or none at all. And then there's the one I'm working on right now that'll really make you crazy. Vertical multicolor stripes. Woohoo!
> 
> *No, we need to get a volumptous plus size for this particular top to show off the true assets of the peek a boo asymmetrical--more I look at it I think it needs one of the jacked up front hemlines to give it more definition, don't you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

The current sweater is being knit cuff-to-cuff all in one piece. (Short sleeves.) So I'm basically knitting everything sideways. The yarns change at the bottom hem (where the rows end) so the only way I could figure out how to hide them being carried along is to turn up a slight hem and bury them since I don't want to interrupt the vertical color stripes with a knitted or crocheted edge. If I'd given more thought to the design, I would have figured a better way to do this. See, I always must reinvent several wheels with all of my designs! It's a simple boat neck and I'm only using stockinet and garter stitches since the colors create enough design interest on their own. This is done in Plymouth Turino Silk in two shades of blue, a rust, a purple, and a gray which I inherited from a very dear KP friend when she was clearing out some of her stash. Why is it looking like an American flag? But my thinking is it would look very good with blue jeans which are de rigueur in Durango. I'm about 2/3 finished with it. I've also started designing a narrow scarf using Knit Picks Stroll Tonal I got for socks, but damned if I'm going to do anymore of those four-letter words! I have wanted for sometime to do drop stitch in something so I'm putting rows of those separated by several rows of seed stitch in such a way that there's no wrong side. I'll add fringe to replicate the drop stitches. Lovin' it! It's gold and orang-y tones. (More than you wanted to know and wish you'd never asked!)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> The current sweater is being knit cuff-to-cuff all in one piece. (Short sleeves.) So I'm basically knitting everything sideways. The yarns change at the bottom hem (where the rows end) so the only way I could figure out how to hide them being carried along is to turn up a slight hem and bury them since I don't want to interrupt the vertical color stripes with a knitted or crocheted edge.
> 
> *Here is where you could have then employed the twist yarn technique (basically take the next to be worked yarn under the present working yarn and continue with the next stitch. When doing the returning row do the same which causes the two yarns to intertwine making a looped seam. Your American Flag issue is because your doing even stripes instead of uneven stripes, also commonly called tent striping--trying to remember the designer that tuck stitched those alternating stripes together and made solid areas of color which we now refer to as pooling. Made little pop darts that way at each end looking similar to tiny godets without all the fuss of increases or gussets.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

No circus tents dear. I don't do circus tents. I've planned (?) the stripes to be very random in colors and widths. I've intentionally done some reverse purls where colors change to add interest (maybe too much interest but it's OK). I guess what I did in carrying the yarn at the bottom edge (bottom of the photo) is what you described. I think it's the only way you could do it and in this case they can't be buried in a seam so the turn-up of a slight hem will do the trick. I don't want a horizontal edging. See what you think.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Uneven/uneven. Now I feel better but one stripe shows a little nodding off on your part. Sit up straight and hold your needles like a pencil (wouldn't want the Knitting Pretty Police Officers breaking down the door now would we), maybe one more sip of wine and then back at it--we have a deadline to meet :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

For awhile we thought we had lost our beloved Norma B to the dreaded depressing design element druids.

Red and white stripes I thought when you said American Flag which are even/even and depending on how they are used balanced/balanced--circus tent stripes.

You gave my brain fart  a good airing last night--Nippon was the designer :-o :-o :-o who used even/even stripes to create his (really his wife's) designs into tucked solid colored areas that pop darted back out (at the same time what's her name--help gas is coming back--made the crinkled silk/cotton out of what we called broom stick skirts her trade mark).

Stripes and plaids for those novices who are watching are the same in their treatment in garments. You can have even/even, even/uneven (scarpy), uneven/even (one directional) or uneven/uneven (variegated). Or the same with balanced or imbalanced (like I feeling right now just thinking of all these directions) :shock:

I like this very much and agree with the jeans. And yes you are carrying the working yarns up the edge (hemline) nicely as long as you stay consistent with your twists. So not too much wine and concentrate when doing this to avoid the Oops stitches and you will come out with another beautiful creation. I'm going to have to lie down now since my head is reeling with all this vertical-horizontal talk and I don't drink alcohol :-o :shock: :?: :lol: :!: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> I'm going to have to lie down now since my head is reeling with all this vertical-horizontal talk and I don't drink alcohol :-o :shock: :?: :lol: :!: :roll: :thumbdown:[/color]


Maybe you should drink! Might straighten the kinks in the brain! :mrgreen: When I'm knitting I can't really drink because it's always late at night and by then I've probably already had a wee glass of wine with dinner or a nice dry martini. More and I'd find myself knitting with my eyes closed. Makes for a bunch of MM's and Ooops's. Thanks for the encouragement. You did, didn't you?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay, you sometimes get the best of me and I have to give a compliment or two--seriously, it is FANTASTIC. But then who could expect anything else.

Where did you come up with those color combinations because they are the perfect shade and everything? When standing back (like a good painting) they will be so harmonious. Regular denim blue I assume.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Yay, you sometimes get the best of me and I have to give a compliment or two--seriously, it is FANTASTIC. But then who could expect anything else.
> 
> Where did you come up with those color combinations because they are the perfect shade and everything? When standing back (like a good painting) they will be so harmonious. Regular denim blue I assume.


Well thank you! Alas, I can't take credit for the color selection as my friend Hazel sent me a whole ball of each color left over from a project she did. Originally there were two other parts of balls, one more cream and one kind of beige-y. These yarns have flecks of complimentary colors in them you can't see in a picture so they're not pure colors. And the predominant color is grayed. Had they been true basic bright red and blue I wouldn't have been able to use them, and I'm not usually a blue lover anyway, but the rust saved the day for me. (Anyway, I get tired of sticking with all earth tones even though those are my real natural colors.) One is a light denim, one a darker denim, one purple, one gray, one rust. I'd like to do one very wide section of the rust possibly part of the shoulder and the entire left sleeve but I don't think there's enough of it. I located some on either Etsy or e-bay but the sellers were holding guns. I still might spring for one even so because I like breaking up the monotony of the stripes. I love asymmetrical design like that. Maybe my brain is lopsided?? :shock:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Every ones brains are lop-sided. Right/left brain, creative/logical etc.

I would agree with the bold color idea but would still break it with two small stripes together running through it--like it was the first or last ripple in a pond from a tossed stone. Known as irregular/irregular in the industry.

I was referring to which color jeans will you be wearing and the more you mention the other shades I would definitely stick to the old standard denim color to compliment them all--you would know what's worn in Durango (Isn't that a jean brand or a vehicle?). I used to work for Britannia briefly before they sent the design office overseas. One dorky designer thought white denim jeans with layered feathers (in your rust color) between two sheets of poly in the back pockets would be great. They made up a huge line and then washed a test pair--rust bleeding everywhere. So a cohort and I had to sit for a whole day ripping off back pockets so they could "repurpose" them :hunf: If I'd had been smart I would have saved all those feathers for hat hanks and made some gorgeous feather hats--what a waste.

I could never get back into my designer name jeans (my couture company logo on the right back pocket) but I have kept them as a memento of days long past. It was the only time I made my logo prominent since after that I hid them in the garments for the customer to find.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I vote for DWAI. Several years ago KnitNStyle had a poncho sort of thing that was knit with big holes in it. I also saw in Knit Simple a sweater with the right front shorter than the left front. Not sure I would make and wear any of these but starts you thinking.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I vote for DWAI. Several years ago KnitNStyle had a poncho sort of thing that was knit with big holes in it. I also saw in Knit Simple a sweater with the right front shorter than the left front. Not sure I would make and wear any of these but starts you thinking.


Poor Gordon will think my taste has gone south or that at nearly 100 I've become senile because yesterday I wore a chiffon-y sort of skirt with handkerchief point hems. It's reversible so can be either big pretty pink/green flowers on black, or all black and white smaller flowers and vines. Whichever way I wear it the other layer shows through just a wee bit. I dressed it down with a black tee worn outside, and felt wonderful and girly. The wrap he first started this with is pictured differently in another photo showing it simply draped from front to back with both ends hanging straight and it doesn't look as bizarre as some think. Probably some were judging it by the one photo. I almost never wear any kind of shawl but if I did, I'd wear that. Thank goodness we don't have to live by any fashion dictates that ruled in days gone by, like when hems HAD to be exactly so many inches above the floor or you were banned from society. You must always wear hat and white gloves if you're a lady and out in public, and you must only wear certain colors at certain times of the year, and godforbid you should show up anywhere, even while on vacation, NOT wearing high heels and stockings. Sure made camping uncomfortable!  My point is of course that we can really wear anything we want and just need to follow common sense about what WE look or feel good in and what's decent.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> Every ones brains are lop-sided. Right/left brain, creative/logical etc.
> 
> I would agree with the bold color idea but would still break it with two small stripes together running through it--like it was the first or last ripple in a pond from a tossed stone. Known as irregular/irregular in the industry.
> 
> I was referring to which color jeans will you be wearing and the more you mention the other shades I would definitely stick to the old standard denim color to compliment them all--you would know what's worn in Durango (Isn't that a jean brand or a vehicle?).


Yeah, but some of our brains are more lopsided than others. :lol: I'll wear this one with blue jeans, or white ones. Boot-cut, hip-huggers. They're kind of my trade mark and fit me best.

I think Durango is a 4X vehicle, but I drive a nifty little Nissan Frontier 4-on-the-floor pickup. Lost my Lexus RX350 in the big depression along with everything else.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Yeah, but some of our brains are more lopsided than others. :lol: I'll wear this one with blue jeans, or white ones. Boot-cut, hip-huggers. They're kind of my trade mark and fit me best.
> 
> I think Durango is a 4X vehicle, but I drive a nifty little Nissan Frontier 4-on-the-floor pickup. Lost my Lexus RX350 in the big depression along with everything else.


Well take a selfie of your pupils and post and then squeeze my hands. Who was the Governor of Colorado in 1956? :twisted:

I though that question over and yes its a Dodge SUV. I have your counter part to your beloved RX, sort of, with my Sienna Limited with every do dad they made--it has many of the Lexus features. I would have liked your RX taillights better than my soccer mom's big red blobs. I really dislike the Run Flat tire system especially with the AWD but it only came that way (pushing bad technology on the public) but my Assist Control came in handy many times in horrible winter conditions when having to go over Snoqualmie Pass. Takes getting used to having to keep the steering wheel straight (after driving old clunkers where you had to steer with the skid) and put up with the noisy alarms that are warning you the computer has seized control of the vehicle.

Now get that top done and quit cavorting around Durango in that handkerchief hemline (you know what KP posters think about that look) looking like a loose woman of the mining days. Wear that top with a rust bandana when you hold up the Silverton and get your mug plastered on the Herald or at least on MSN breaking news.


----------



## SavannahW62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

